# Official BDV-E770W Thread



## freaky_friday

Greetings everyone! This is my first time starting a thread & reviewing anything on AVS Forum, so please be gentle...










Last month I purchased one of the last Sony HT-CT500 Sound Bars left in Phoenix, AZ at the local Fry's Electronics, hoping for a small footprint solution for my home theater needs.


I found that the soundbar produced enough volume and did a great job of integrating my inputs (PS3, DirecTV HDDVR, HDMI Laptop) but I didn't care for the lack of true surround sound, especially when watching movies and HD television programs.










So I went back to Fry's Electronics, and spoke with a salesman about the brand new Sony BDV-E770W . It was a $250 more than the Sony Soundbar, but it had tons more to offer: internet radio ( Slacker , Pandora ); Video On Demand ( Sony's Qriocity ), an XMB similar to the Playstation 3, and best of all... wireless surround speakers. The two wireless rear speakers (TA-SA200WR) use the Sony S-AIR technology to communicate with the main unit by means of a medium sized box & amplifier, and are the same size as the front left/right speakers and have a 167w max output.


I was immediately impressed with the amount of sound produced by such small speakers







, according to the Sony specifications it has 1000w total system output. If you see them in person, you will be surprised at how loud these little speakers can get.


Initial setup:


The first difficulty I encountered was the total lack of HDMI inputs.







It does allow for two digital audio inputs- an optical input for "TV" and a digital PCM input for "SAT/CABLE". Luckily my Sony Bravia TV ( KDL-46W3000 ) has several HD inputs, so I was able to use the component out for my DirecTV HD DVR HR22-100 , HDMI in from the Sony BDV-E770W, HDMI in from my laptop PC, and HDMI from my PS3. If DirecTV decides to start broadcasting everything in 1080p, I might need to get an HDMI input box, but until then I'm fine with 1080i.


It took about 2 hours to get everything unpacked, all the cables routed in my armoir, pair the S-AIR surround speakers with the main unit, and let the auto-configure microphone set the levels for each speaker. The XMB style interface is quite similar to my Bravia TV & the PS3 I own, so navigation was pretty easy. Configuring the WiFi was probably the biggest pain, and took me quite a few times through manual configuration and trial & error before it recognized my network. Perhaps this part of the setup would have been easier if it had better WiFi reception, as the included USB dongle is not very powerful.


After hooking everything up, I played a few minutes of the new Avatar Blu-ray and was amazed at how full the surround sound is, in addition to the superb downward-facing subwoofer. Sound quality gets a 10/10, and from what my ears can detect it remains clear and undistorted throughout the sonic range.


I haven't been able to test every internet feature yet, but Slacker radio works great, I especially like the selection of different genres available. Pandora isn't currently supported by this version of firmware, but I was told by a Sony Support rep via chat that it will be available in June. Hopefully Pandora will allow me to sign in and use my customized channels, I really enjoy the customization over the Slacker options.


Going forward I will be testing out more of the internet features, Qriocity, perhaps improving my wifi reception


Positives:

-Internet radio

-Bravia Sync works with my TV

-Amazing sound from a very small footprint










Negatives:

-Wireless USB dongle has very poor reception compared to my PS3









-Mirror finish on the front is a fingerprint magnet

-Pandora doesn't work just yet


Concerns:


-I'll have to keep an eye out for firmware update problems, as a few other early adopters have reported via the SonyStyle product reviews. I bought mine yesterday and checked for a network update, but thankfully it looks like it was updated prior to packaging or they have pulled the update.

-Getting my Logitech Harmony 520 remote to work with the receiver will take some time in order to get all the macros working correctly.

-Wireless reception is pretty lame and the best I can get is 30% strength from where it is currently located. I may set up a WiFi repeater node in the armoir where the TV & components are located.


I will do my best to answer any replies, or questions sent via PM, and I look forward to following this initial review with a follow-up review in a few weeks.


----------



## Andrew Sabin

I just setup this unit and am very happy with one big exception. I have my DIRECTV HD DVR connected to the unit via an optical cable. While most of the time the audio is great and in sync, intermittently the audio will loose sync. Ultimately, the lip sync worsens until it's 5 or more seconds out of sync. Have you had this problem if you have a comparable setup? It appears this problem might be a result of no HDMI inputs and the need to use the optical input for audio for my HD DIRECTV receiver. It just seems unusual that sometimes the lip sync is fine and then for no clear reason becomes very out of sync? I've only noticed this on DIRECTV... the sync is fine on Blu Ray and Netflix.


Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## freaky_friday

Yes I have noticed this, but I thought that it is something limited to my particular setup. I also have optical audio going from the DirecTV HDDVR to the Sony BDV-E770W, but for the video output I am using component cables from the DirecTV to my Sony Bravia TV. I have not tried using HDMI to the TV, but I suppose that could resolve the issue.


Usually when it gets out of sync I will see a flicker on the TV, about a microsecond long and then the video is behind the audio. To fix it I will hit pause on my DVR, wait a second or more, and resume play. This fixes it 99% of the time, and if it is still out of sync, I do it again and that definitely resolves the problem. I suspect that the separate audio/video cables are not exactly synchronized, and the DirecTV unit does not do a very good job of matching the speed of the audio to the speed of the video.


----------



## Andrew Sabin

I'm using HDMI for video: HDMI out from my DIRECTV HD DVR into my Sony LCD. The problem really becomes intolerable after about 10 minutes of watching...it must have something to do with using HDMI or component for video and optical for audio into the Home Theater System. It's a shame since the unit has good surround, but if it's always out of sync for external sources, it only works for Blu-Ray and Netflix. It seems other users of similar systems without HDMI inputs have the same issue. Do you think the only solution is to get a unit with HDMI inputs?


Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## freaky_friday

I suspect that including an HDMI input would eliminate the audio & video being out of synch, but it happens rarely enough for me that I can live with it. Have you tried to pause/play? Did that have any effect?


I know that the OS has been a major problem for other users attempting to upgrade, so I assume this could be an item that they might be able to address within their software. If it were me, I would try to contact Sony support before giving up completely on the unit, unless you're totally fed up with it, that is.


-Aron


----------



## FearsomeB

Hi. How did you hook up your PS3 through the E770w? Thanks very much.


----------



## freaky_friday

I am currently using a HDMI cable from my PS3 to my TV, and I have the TV's audio-out (optical) connected to the optical audio input on my BDV-E770W.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freaky_friday* /forum/post/18799411
> 
> 
> I am currently using a HDMI cable from my PS3 to my TV, and I have the TV's audio-out (optical) connected to the optical audio input on my BDV-E770W.



Hi freaky_friday, with this setup what audio format does the E770W display, DD 5.1 or 2CH Stereo?


Reason I ask is because when a source is connected via HDMI, the KDL-46W3000 will output 2CH Stereo from Digital Out (Optical).


----------



## smonk123

I just got the BDV-E770w yesterday. I have encountered a few problems:


1) When I connect my iPod touch 2nd generation to the unit using the front usb port, I get no sound and the muting light flashes on and off.


2) I get great sound from the speakers using Netflix, Slacker etc., but no sound while viewing TV from my Dish box.->I currently have the tv hooked up to the BDV-E770w with HDMI. Do I also need to connect the tv to the BDV-E770 using the digital coaxial port?


Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smonk123* /forum/post/18848124
> 
> 
> I just got the BDV-E770w yesterday. I have encountered a few problems:
> 
> 
> 1) When I connect my iPod touch 2nd generation to the unit using the front usb port, I get no sound and the muting light flashes on and off.
> 
> 
> 2) I get great sound from the speakers using Netflix, Slacker etc., but no sound while viewing TV from my Dish box.->I currently have the tv hooked up to the BDV-E770w with HDMI. Do I also need to connect the tv to the BDV-E770 using the digital coaxial port?
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



Hi smonk123, not sure about queston 1. But for question 2 if the Dish Box has optical out jack, connect an optical cable from it to E770w. This way you can still have Tv sound without E770w On.


----------



## freaky_friday

Unfortunately, I think the USB port is only compatible with an external hard drive, thumb drive, or the wireless adapter. I haven't tried the external hard drive yet, and I wonder about its compatibility with anything other than FAT32 file systems (e.g. NTFS, HFS, etc).


If you want to use your iPod, I suggest getting this adapter . Yes, it's expensive but I think it will do the job.


----------



## freaky_friday

@JChin I think the output of the PS3 will determine what quality is played on the BDV-E770W. I don't think I've played any 2CH PS3 games, but I think that 2CH audio tracks would be emulated through the rear speakers. Just a guess, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## smonk123

As an update to my prior post:


I connected the tv to the bdv e770 via the digital optical port and can now play tv through the speakers.


I changed the hdmi settings and it solved the flashing mute issue that occurred when playing blu ray and using the iPod through the usb port.


However, I am still having problems playing the iPod touch 2nd gen through the usb port. I have gotten it to play once and every other time the iPod shows up under the music menu and the iPod charges, but, does not play. Has anyone else had iPod problems??? The manual says that the iPod touch 2nd gen is compatible.


----------



## cabal2000

Hey there people.

Great little Home theater system!!

I have everything up and running but i can't get it to network to my PC accept for the windows media player (which is crap). What other program could i get that the system would connect to?


----------



## downtick

Has anyone here put the new firmware M04.R.624 on the unit? I did and now my internet is gone. I keep getting a 169.254.xx.xx ip which means it no longer receives an ip from the dhcp server inside of my router. I believe it corrupted the winsock inside the unit which is easy to fix on a pc, but sony told me there is no way of resetting it myself. Anyway, sometimes I can connect and stream netflix but within 5 mins, it drops and that's it. I called sony and spoke to tier 3 support. They told me they are getting a lot of calls of this happening with this firmware and they told me to return the unit to them for replacement. They said the firmware is bad yet they leave it up on their site for d/l. Just wondering if anyone else has put this firmware on and is having this issue?


I also got rid of the USB dongle for wifi. Sold it on ebay for $85 and bought an Asus WL-330Ge wireless adapter for $40. It powers off the rear usb port and you just connect the lan cable to the back of the receiver. You setup the security info by connecting it to your pc first. It couldn't be easier to program. You then go into settings of the sony receiver and choose wired setup instead of usb. That's it! It is more powerful than the usb dongle. My router gives me an RSSI number from -41dbm to -50dbm and a quality of around 52. The lower the dbm and the higher the quality the better. The usb gave me a -60dbm and a 39 in quality. Before my firmware update (that killed my internet), I used to get the "loading" a few times while playing a movie on netflix (so annoying!!), with this adapter I never got it any more.


Also, does anyone have an issue with the rear s-air speakers cutting in and out all the time? I don't loose a signal from the s-air transmitter, the light is a steady green and the s-air icon is on on the receiver as well. It just cuts in and out randomly, while watching tv, dvd or streaming netflix. It is only 10ft away and it is a clear view. I tried changing all the audio settings but it still does it!


----------



## downtick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smonk123* /forum/post/18856489
> 
> 
> As an update to my prior post:
> 
> 
> I connected the tv to the bdv e770 via the digital optical port and can now play tv through the speakers.
> 
> 
> I changed the hdmi settings and it solved the flashing mute issue that occurred when playing blu ray and using the iPod through the usb port.
> 
> 
> However, I am still having problems playing the iPod touch 2nd gen through the usb port. I have gotten it to play once and every other time the iPod shows up under the music menu and the iPod charges, but, does not play. Has anyone else had iPod problems??? The manual says that the iPod touch 2nd gen is compatible.



what firmware version are you running? You may have to upgrade it, but I would only put on M04.R.588, not the newest M04.R.624 as I have stated above with my issue.


----------



## downtick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18800535
> 
> 
> Hi freaky_friday, with this setup what audio format does the E770W display, DD 5.1 or 2CH Stereo?
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is because when a source is connected via HDMI, the KDL-46W3000 will output 2CH Stereo from Digital Out (Optical).



I have mine setup this way as well. All my components connect to my tv via hdmi and my wii through component jacks and rca jacks then I run an optical cable from optical out from my tv to the bdv-e770w. All output in 5.1. If you think about it, if you run hdmi to your tv and optical from your DTV receiver to the bdv unit, I think it is quite possible to have lip sync issues as you are dividing the 2 sources (video and audio). You would be sending video one way and audio the other. You would think this would not be an issue these days, but I guess one is more likely to run faster than the other as it does in many peoples cases. I bet if you turn your tv volume up you will see and hear the audio matching the video through your tv speakers. If you do as I do, connect everything to your tv via HDMI or whatever else you must use and then just take your optical audio out from your tv and run it to the sony BDV unit. I do not have any lip sync issues at all, but maybe this is why my rear speakers cut in and out? It shouldn't effect it though as when I stream netflix or watch a dvd the optical out from the tv has nothing to do with those two sources of playback. Sony has no answer for this issue either. They blame my tv of course.


----------



## gjmullin

I am trying to get my E770W to recognize my computer to allow me to use PlayOn. I talked to Sony and they said I would need to hook both my computer and the E770W directly to my router, not via wireless.


Does that sound right? Has anyone else tried to do this?


----------



## tap0utt

i get lip sync issues as well. i have had audio via optical and HDMI, still doesnt sync. this is my set up:


Comcast HD -- HDMI -- Sony KDL-55HX800 (slot #1)

BDV-E770W -- HDMI -- Sony KDL-55HX800 (slot #2)


1.) i set the hdmi to have return audio from the TV to the BDV via #2 while using video feed with #1. lip sync issues.

2.) i've also set it up to have comcast receiver to 770W, sync issues.

3.) and tried from TV to 770W via optical, still sync issues.


no matter what combination i try, i get sync issues. this is a problem, probably a firmware issue.


----------



## downtick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjmullin* /forum/post/18922831
> 
> 
> I am trying to get my E770W to recognize my computer to allow me to use PlayOn. I talked to Sony and they said I would need to hook both my computer and the E770W directly to my router, not via wireless.
> 
> 
> Does that sound right? Has anyone else tried to do this?



That is not correct at all. If it will work wired, it will work wireless as well. If you figure out how to do it, please tell. I would love to be able to play video from my pc to the E770w. I tried that utility on sony's site called send to pc, but it does not seem to work with the E770W, at least not for me.


----------



## downtick

so i switched back to the usb dongle, got a linksys dual band router and now connect with wireless N at 5ghz. the signal has dropped from 100% to 85% with N, but the stream is so solid. I was getting the loading message again and again with the wireless adapter that I had tried, so gave this a try and now it is great. if you want to stream netflix, i recommend a dual band router but only if your mini system is no more than about 40ft away from the router. otherwise, stick with the 2.4ghz band. linksys and d-link both have good routers.


----------



## JRock3x8

picked this up last night - so far so good.


one thing I can't figure out is the dlna streaming which is driving me nuts because I have a PS3 RIGHT NEXT to this device that's doing the dlna part perfectly (using PS3 Mediaserver)


has anyone used this successfully - any tips?


----------



## JRock3x8

also, there appears to be some limitations on the USB connectivity - I threw my 500GB myBook external hard drive on there and after about 60s the system locks up.


as far as I can tell the dlna has no functionality - there's some "PC to TV" thing but I couldn't get it to work and again the documentation is awful.


----------



## vipfit

I just got the system, and what a bummer with no hdmi in. What's the best way to hook up my ps3, xbox 360, and satellite receiver all in hdmi?


----------



## JRock3x8

vip fit - recommend running hdmi out to tv then digital in to bdv-e770w


dont get too bummed out - the panasonic ht-c6500 which does have hdmi in does not transmit hdmi audio out to the tv so there's no magic bullet out there.


----------



## JRock3x8

more to add - rear speakers are cutting out on any non-5.1 sound signal, whether that signal comes from inside the box (netflix, dvd) or outside the box (optical, audio cable)


I ran a 5.1 signal from my ps3 via optical to the bdv e7700 and the signal was strong.


since more and more things are going in the direction of 5.1 this shouldn't be an issue.


I also seem to remember this happening on the samsung device that I had for about a day.


----------



## markr041

"I also seem to remember this happening on the samsung device that I had for about a day."


Which almost conclusively proves it is NOT a problem with the Sony (or likely) the Samsung.


I, for example, have not had this problem with my unit, so it is a not a design flaw. And it is not likely that you have bought two lemons (broken units) in a row.


----------



## soundscape22

My girlfriend's grandparents are planning on picking this system up this weekend and I was wondering if anyone has had any difficulties getting this system to work with a Harmony remote (or any other 'smart' universal remote)?


I read a disgruntled user review over at C-net and he said it was impossible to use one (a universal remote), because Sony only let you cycle through inputs rather than giving you a designated button for each input.


Also, what is the verdict on upgrading the firmware? I've been hearing about bricked systems, is this a common problem?


----------



## downtick

I use a harmony one remote and it works fine. Not a problem at all. As for the firmware, I will not update it ever again. the latest one posted made my internet no longer work.


----------



## vipfit

looks like a ntfs hard drives aren't compatible with the usb slot? what a bummer


----------



## smonk123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/18913546
> 
> 
> what firmware version are you running? You may have to upgrade it, but I would only put on M04.R.588, not the newest M04.R.624 as I have stated above with my issue.



I am running M04.R.624 and luckily so far have not encountered internet issues. I just am unable to connect my ipod touch 2nd generation. Has anyone updated to the newest firmware??? My system is prompting me that there is a new version available. I am afraid to update since it seems people have had issues after updating firmware.


----------



## downtick

I see the new update online. I turned off the auto update feature inside the unit to not be notified of any updates. I am not updating this thing ever again. What a hassle to send it in to texas and wait to get it back. On 624 my internet would not work at all. I don't know what went wrong, but if it ain't broke, no need to fix it. The new version, 708, states that it improves connectivity with the ipod touch. I want to upgrade as there appears to be new features and bug fixes, but the risk outweighs the reward. If you do upgrade, let us know how it went for you. Also, do you upgrade with a CD or do you download it directly to the unit?


----------



## TomTom2009

Hello, I'm totally new when it comes to HTiB, so I have some basic questions regarding to this BDV-E770W home theater system.


This unit only has one HDMI output, and no inputs at all. So how would I go connecting a PS3, an Xbox 360, and a Wii with this setup and still retain high quality HD 5.1 surround sound and video quality (except for the Wii of course)?


My TV has 3 HDMI inputs, so right now I connect the Xbox and PS3 to the TV each with a HDMI cable, and the Wii with A/V cable. So with E770W, I just connect the HDMI out to the TV's 3rd HDMI input, and then somehow through magic, the audio output from the Xbox and PS3 will end up to the surround sound speakers? I'm confused.










Lastly, from your experience, how much does the rear-speaker-wireless S-Air setup affect home Wi-Fi network? Do you notice notable internet speed drop/disconnect? How's the sound quality compares to wire connection?


Thanks very much! Appreciate the help!


----------



## downtick

More or less, yes...everything connects to your TV. You connect the HDMI on the back of the sony unit to another HDMI input on your TV, that is for the dvd only. You then run an optical cable from your tv out (your tv should have this) to the sony receiver optical in. You choose the TV mode on the sony to watch everything but the DVD. When you watch a DVD, obviously you would choose the DVD mode on the sony receiver. Doing it this way will put everything in surround. It works fine for me this way.


I have no problem with the wireless slowing me down at all. I got a new router so I connect to the tv at 5ghz and all other wireless devices connect at 2.4ghz. It's a linksys dual band router, about $150 at target. It will give you 2 SSID's when you look at your tv. Just choose the 5g connection and you that will improve your speed nicely on netflix, as long as your tv is not too far away from your access point. The range on 5g is a lot less than 2.4ghz, but 5ghz is wider so can handle more. Mine is only about 15 ft away, so 5g works perfectly!


----------



## smonk123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19209057
> 
> 
> I see the new update online. I turned off the auto update feature inside the unit to not be notified of any updates. I am not updating this thing ever again. What a hassle to send it in to texas and wait to get it back. On 624 my internet would not work at all. I don't know what went wrong, but if it ain't broke, no need to fix it. The new version, 708, states that it improves connectivity with the ipod touch. I want to upgrade as there appears to be new features and bug fixes, but the risk outweighs the reward. If you do upgrade, let us know how it went for you. Also, do you upgrade with a CD or do you download it directly to the unit?



For past updates I used my wireless connection to download directly to the unit. What version are you running (when you got the unit back from Sony)?


----------



## downtick

I am running version 588. It is the same version I was running before I put in 624, which ended my internet. I did 1 upgrade when I bought it and upgraded to version 588 which was successful. I don't remember what version was on it before 588, but I did the upgrade from a cd. I heard of too many people killing their units doing it wirelessly, but it shouldn't be a problem as it downloads first, then installs.


----------



## TomTom2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19210973
> 
> 
> More or less, yes...everything connects to your TV. You connect the HDMI on the back of the sony unit to another HDMI input on your TV, that is for the dvd only. You then run an optical cable from your tv out (your tv should have this) to the sony receiver optical in. You choose the TV mode on the sony to watch everything but the DVD. When you watch a DVD, obviously you would choose the DVD mode on the sony receiver. Doing it this way will put everything in surround. It works fine for me this way.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the wireless slowing me down at all. I got a new router so I connect to the tv at 5ghz and all other wireless devices connect at 2.4ghz. It's a linksys dual band router, about $150 at target. It will give you 2 SSID's when you look at your tv. Just choose the 5g connection and you that will improve your speed nicely on netflix, as long as your tv is not too far away from your access point. The range on 5g is a lot less than 2.4ghz, but 5ghz is wider so can handle more. Mine is only about 15 ft away, so 5g works perfectly!



Thank you for your reply downtick!


Unfortunately, my TV does not have any optical outputs, it only has this Digital Audio Out (Coaxial):











So will this limit the audio quality?


----------



## downtick

I am surprised your TV does not have an optical out. I suggest you buy a converter. They sell them on ebay for about $20. See ebay item number 330467164256. This should do it for you. The sony system as sophisticated as it is, really isn't. It is very limited with the inputs, but so is your tv with not having an optical out. My tv is like 3 years old and it has both, but my brand new dishnetwork DVR only has coaxial digital out as well, no optical! I don't get it. But whatever, this should work for you.


Also, they make these things that go both ways, so if you get one, make sure you get the one I listed above! And of course, you will need to buy a coaxial cable and a toslink optical cable.


Also, for your wii, they sell on ebay a cable that connects to your component video in connections on the back of your tv instead of the standard rca that the wii comes with. I bought one of those cables on ebay for $5 (see ebay item number 230526778487) . The video is a little better and if you use your wii a lot and your component jacks on the back of your tv are available, you should get that as well.


----------



## TomTom2009

Thanks man, looks like that converter requires an external power source, lol... you should have seen the mess behind my TV stand, I've already got 2 power stripes down there.


Anyways, just to clarify, so you are saying that with this *particular* home theater system (E770W), I will not have sound output to the surround sound speakers if I just use the coaxial digital output?


----------



## downtick

You will have surround using just the coaxial. I forgot that the 770 has coaxial input on the back. Non of my components other than my dishnetwork receiver have a coaxial out. Should work fine though. You would only need the converter if the sony did not have coaxial input, but if I remember correctly, I do think that it does have this input.


----------



## TomTom2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19211202
> 
> 
> You will have surround using just the coaxial. I forgot that the 770 has coaxial input on the back. Non of my components other than my dishnetwork receiver have a coaxial out. Should work fine though. You would only need the converter if the sony did not have coaxial input, but if I remember correctly, I do think that it does have this input.



Great, thank you for your answers! Too bad I can't rep+ you.


----------



## lasernat

Does anyone have intermittent no sound with the bdve770w?


----------



## downtick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lasernat* /forum/post/19213321
> 
> 
> Does anyone have intermittent no sound with the bdve770w?



I do, out of the rear speakers only. I have no idea how to fix it nor does sony. I tried all 3 channels on the wireless, all options in the menus, and still the same.


----------



## smonk123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19209057
> 
> 
> I see the new update online. I turned off the auto update feature inside the unit to not be notified of any updates. I am not updating this thing ever again. What a hassle to send it in to texas and wait to get it back. On 624 my internet would not work at all. I don't know what went wrong, but if it ain't broke, no need to fix it. The new version, 708, states that it improves connectivity with the ipod touch. I want to upgrade as there appears to be new features and bug fixes, but the risk outweighs the reward. If you do upgrade, let us know how it went for you. Also, do you upgrade with a CD or do you download it directly to the unit?



I updated to the new version 708 via my wireless network and so far have not had any problems. I can now connect my ipod touch.


----------



## C09405

Hello,

I have a BDV-E770W system but I don't have the wireless transceivers. The sounds is pretty good with the front speakers, but would like to see how good the sound is with the sourround speakers connected. I have been looking at how much the wireless transceivers and the required TA-SA200WR amplifier costs but it doesn't seem like I will be able to purchase.


Has anybody looked at bypassing the wireless component and connect the rear speakers directly?


Thanks!


----------



## jff6791

I've been using one of these htib's with a Sony KDL-60EX700 TV for a couple of weeks and when changing sources on the TV or channels on the cable box all audio cuts out. Have to power cycle the BDV-E770W to get it back which takes a while since it first goes into standby before finally shutting down. I'm using the Audio Return Channel function (page 19 of BDV manual) which uses a single HDMI cable to send audio from TV to BDV (and video from BDV to TV). I also have a single HDMI between Comcast Motorola DCX-3400 DVR and TV. I don't seem to have any audio sync issues but the intermittent cutting out is getting very annoying. Anyone else using this interconnection and having similar probs? Also - pretty sure I have the latest firmware (how do you find the current version?) since it did an update right after I powered it up the first time (on wired home network).


----------



## mujzeptu

Help I am a complete noob!


I have the E770w setup and had a 65" rear projection tv. Well a week after buying the e770w my tv dies. Its not worth the replacement costs so I decided I finally want a projector like the Acer HD5360.


I am assuming I can connect the HDMI from the projector up to the 770w and all will work fine for netflix, blu rays, etc?


My second question is, what about movies from my pc for 3d blu ray? If I have HDMI from my PC video card to the projector then I need audio out of my pc. How do I connect the 770w to my pc for sound?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mujzeptu* /forum/post/19379611
> 
> 
> Help I am a complete noob!
> 
> 
> I have the E770w setup and had a 65" rear projection tv. Well a week after buying the e770w my tv dies. Its not worth the replacement costs so I decided I finally want a projector like the Acer HD5360.
> 
> 
> I am assuming I can connect the HDMI from the projector up to the 770w and all will work fine for netflix, blu rays, etc?



Hi mujzeptu, shouldn't be a problem.



> Quote:
> My second question is, what about movies from my pc for 3d blu ray? If I have HDMI from my PC video card to the projector then I need audio out of my pc. How do I connect the 770w to my pc for sound?



The E770w has two audio input, optical input which is digital and analog (red & white) input.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mujzeptu* /forum/post/19379611
> 
> 
> Help I am a complete noob!
> 
> 
> I have the E770w setup and had a 65" rear projection tv. Well a week after buying the e770w my tv dies. Its not worth the replacement costs so I decided I finally want a projector like the Acer HD5360.
> 
> 
> I am assuming I can connect the HDMI from the projector up to the 770w and all will work fine for netflix, blu rays, etc?
> 
> 
> My second question is, what about movies from my pc for 3d blu ray? If I have HDMI from my PC video card to the projector then I need audio out of my pc. How do I connect the 770w to my pc for sound?



The projector will need to support ARC (Audio Return Channel) over HDMI 1.4 to make this work. It does work most of the time for me with a Sony flat screen - occasionally self mutes when changing channels on cable box but totally random to this point. If it continues I may have to switch to optical which both TV and E770 support.


----------



## celydeo

It seems that this wouldnt' work well.


----------



## mujzeptu

I verified on the 770w that if you are watching dvds/netflix it doesnt need audio out cabling. I just had video and it played through the speakers fine, so this should work for my projector the same.


As far as from the pc, I went ahead and got a 3.5mm mini jack to toslink cable to run audio to the 770w.


My question now is, Can the 770w just take audio in and play it without "needing" video or anything running on the 770w? Can I just have it sitting idle taking audio in and playing on my speakers?


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mujzeptu* /forum/post/19385759
> 
> 
> I verified on the 770w that if you are watching dvds/netflix it doesnt need audio out cabling. I just had video and it played through the speakers fine, so this should work for my projector the same.
> 
> 
> As far as from the pc, I went ahead and got a 3.5mm mini jack to toslink cable to run audio to the 770w.
> 
> 
> My question now is, Can the 770w just take audio in and play it without "needing" video or anything running on the 770w? Can I just have it sitting idle taking audio in and playing on my speakers?



You should be able to do this since you can listen to the FM tuner without TV or anything else being on or connected. Just select Audio with Function button on remote.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19374406
> 
> 
> I've been using one of these htib's with a Sony KDL-60EX700 TV for a couple of weeks and when changing sources on the TV or channels on the cable box all audio cuts out. Have to power cycle the BDV-E770W to get it back which takes a while since it first goes into standby before finally shutting down. I'm using the Audio Return Channel function (page 19 of BDV manual) which uses a single HDMI cable to send audio from TV to BDV (and video from BDV to TV). I also have a single HDMI between Comcast Motorola DCX-3400 DVR and TV. I don't seem to have any audio sync issues but the intermittent cutting out is getting very annoying. Anyone else using this interconnection and having similar probs? Also - pretty sure I have the latest firmware (how do you find the current version?) since it did an update right after I powered it up the first time (on wired home network).



Updating this issue: I do have latest firmware and problem appears to go away by turning off "Control for HDMI" and "Audio Return Channel" in Audio Setup. Had to run an optical cable from TV to BDV for TV sound. There are some drawbacks to this workaround: (1) Lipsynch issues which can't be corrected by A/V synch setting in BDV (2) Have to keep a third remote around to control volume. (3) Renders the Bravia Sync pretty much useless - have to turn all devices on separately with own remote.


----------



## myared

jff6791, now you got me worried. I just bought a 770w and my KDL-60EX700 is on its way. I have in mind to have your exact initial connection scheme (HDMI from Dish Network receiver to TV, and HDMI with audio channel return from BDV to TV). Please tell me again what the problem was with that set up for you; you lost sound every time you changed the channel on your satellite box? Really? Also, what do you mean by "changing source on the TV"?


I would appreciate your input. I was really looking forward to making use of the Bravia sync functionalities between these two Sony products. Not sure anymore...


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/19410932
> 
> 
> jff6791, now you got me worried. I just bought a 770w and my KDL-60EX700 is on its way. I have in mind to have your exact initial connection scheme (HDMI from Dish Network receiver to TV, and HDMI with audio channel return from BDV to TV). Please tell me again what the problem was with that set up for you; you lost sound every time you changed the channel on your satellite box? Really? Also, what do you mean by "changing source on the TV"?
> 
> 
> I would appreciate your input. I was really looking forward to making use of the Bravia sync functionalities between these two Sony products. Not sure anymore...



Not using it with satellite - cable via Comcast/Motorola STB/DVR DCX3400. The frustrating thing is it doesn't happen with every channel change - just some times. But very annoying since it locks up the BVD and you have to power cycle it to get sound back. I thought it happened once when I changed the TV input to an internet app but have not been able to reproduce. I put a trouble ticket in at Sony support and their initial response was to try turning off "Control for HDMI" on BDV which was not the answer I was looking for and responded accordingly. They now want to torture me with phone support. I think they are aware of the issue but when or if it will be addressed is the question. Will post more info from them here if I get any.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19411050
> 
> 
> Not using it with satellite - cable via Comcast/Motorola STB/DVR DCX3400. The frustrating thing is it doesn't happen with every channel change - just some times. But very annoying since it locks up the BVD and you have to power cycle it to get sound back. I thought it happened once when I changed the TV input to an internet app but have not been able to reproduce. I put a trouble ticket in at Sony support and their initial response was to try turning off "Control for HDMI" on BDV which was not the answer I was looking for and responded accordingly. They now want to torture me with phone support. I think they are aware of the issue but when or if it will be addressed is the question. Will post more info from them here if I get any.



That would be great. Thanks. By the way, how recently did you buy your 770W and did you do any firmware updates? I got mine about a week ago. It did not say anything about a firmware update when I set it up. And how about the EX700; any firmware updates for it?


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/19413673
> 
> 
> That would be great. Thanks. By the way, how recently did you buy your 770W and did you do any firmware updates? I got mine about a week ago. It did not say anything about a firmware update when I set it up. And how about the EX700; any firmware updates for it?



Got both TV and theater about three weeks ago. They are both set up to check automatically for updates (see System Settings). The BDV detected an update right after it was powered up and the TV does this function while in standby (off). Both units are on wired ethernet.


----------



## mujzeptu

Well, audio wont play.










I have a 3.5mm to toslink cable from my pc (or mp3 player) into the toslink input port and nothing. I have tried everything I can think of to get it to play.


Is there some setting I need to check or anything special I have to do? Can others confirm this works? It says its a TV port, does that matter?


----------



## myared

Can I use the HDMI 1.4 (with ethernet) connection from my my Sony KDL-60EX700 to my 770W (which is connected to the internet wirelessly through the supplied USB dongle) to connect the TV to the internet, and if so, how do I set that up? Would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## jff6791

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mujzeptu* 
Well, audio wont play.










I have a 3.5mm to toslink cable from my pc (or mp3 player) into the toslink input port and nothing. I have tried everything I can think of to get it to play.


Is there some setting I need to check or anything special I have to do? Can others confirm this works? It says its a TV port, does that matter?
Select TV on the theater input - hit "function" on remote until it shows up on the front panel display.


----------



## mujzeptu

Yeah I have gone into inputs and gone to tv. It comes up with the black and blue background and just sits there with no audio. I've gone through the choices of music, news, etc and notta.


I did notice I get an error, "not in use" when I try sometimes. Is that a cable problem or something with my receiver or what?


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mujzeptu* /forum/post/19437519
> 
> 
> Yeah I have gone into inputs and gone to tv. It comes up with the black and blue background and just sits there with no audio. I've gone through the choices of music, news, etc and notta.
> 
> 
> I did notice I get an error, "not in use" when I try sometimes. Is that a cable problem or something with my receiver or what?



Any chance the 3.5mm jack on PC is analog only and not outputting digital audio? The end of the cable (that would go into theater) should glow red if the fiber has a digital signal on it. (At least mine does when it's connected to TV digital audio out). NOTE: Don't look directly into end of the connector at laser output!


----------



## mujzeptu

Hmmm still not working. I am not sure if its a bad cable or what.


All I am trying to do is blay blu ray movies and pc games from my computer to a projector. I want the sound from my pc for movies/games to play through my speakers.


If I got a rca to 3.5mm would it decrease quality/performance? Should I look at something other options?


----------



## jff6791

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mujzeptu* 
Hmmm still not working. I am not sure if its a bad cable or what.


All I am trying to do is blay blu ray movies and pc games from my computer to a projector. I want the sound from my pc for movies/games to play through my speakers.


If I got a rca to 3.5mm would it decrease quality/performance? Should I look at something other options?
Just for information - when I connected my laptop to TV (Sony 60 in LCD - not a projector) via HDMI the sound looped back to home theater via Audio Return Channel (ARC). You have to enable this in theater under System Settings for HDMI.


----------



## mujzeptu

Alright so I fail.


I was trying from an analog output on my pc. Once I tried from the digital (rca on my pc) it worked great. Now I need an rca cable 75 ohms.


Can I just use the yellow video RCA cables sine their ohms are rated high enough? Do you HAVE to have the orange cable to do audio?


----------



## myared

Anyone figured out the connection to PC via DLNA yet? The 770W "sees" the files on my PC and displays the right folders and files with the correct names, but when I click on a file (whether a photo, movie, or song), the system seems to try acquiring the info and then... nothing. No picture displayed and no song or movie played! Is there anything in the setup that I need to change?


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/19458644
> 
> 
> Anyone figured out the connection to PC via DLNA yet? The 770W "sees" the files on my PC and displays the right folders and files with the correct names, but when I click on a file (whether a photo, movie, or song), the system seems to try acquiring the info and then... nothing. No picture displayed and no song or movie played! Is there anything in the setup that I need to change?



I found the same issue. Apparently Sony set this up to only recognize media in FAT32 file system and not NTFS which mine (and prob yours) are. I don't know if you can set up a FAT32 partition on a NTFS drive and move the files there - haven't tried that or investigated pros and cons.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19491393
> 
> 
> I found the same issue. Apparently Sony set this up to only recognize media in FAT32 file system and not NTFS which mine (and prob yours) are. I don't know if you can set up a FAT32 partition on a NTFS drive and move the files there - haven't tried that or investigated pros and cons.



I'm a computer novice and admit I don't know how to do that. Let me know if you try it and it works though. Thanks.


----------



## myared

So if a TV is connected to the 770W with component cables, how could one listen to the audio on the TV speakers and not the receiver speakers (like late at night when baby and mom are asleep and all hell will break loose if they wake up); I don't see any audio out jacks on the back of the receiver...?!!!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/19501031
> 
> 
> So if a TV is connected to the 770W with component cables, how could one listen to the audio on the TV speakers and not the receiver speakers (like late at night when baby and mom are asleep and all hell will break loose if they wake up); I don't see any audio out jacks on the back of the receiver...?!!!



Hi myared, HDMI cable connection is the only way get audio to Tv. There is an Audio Output menu with options to set either to Speakers, HDMI or Speaker+HDMI.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19501307
> 
> 
> Hi myared, HDMI cable connection is the only way get audio to TV. There is an Audio Output menu with options to set either to Speakers, HDMI or Speaker+HDMI.



Yeah, that's what I was afraid to hear... You would think Sony would at least put a simple analog audio out (or even better, a digital audio out), but noooo. Thanks JChin.


----------



## tomcat408

My TV is hooked up to the receiver via HDMI and digital optical cable. I get sound thru the surround speakers when I turn the TV and receiver on but as soon as I change channels on the TV it reverts to the TV speakers. If I switch the receiver off and back on, the sound is again thru the surround but again reverts to TV when I switch channels. What's up?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomcat408* /forum/post/19568902
> 
> 
> My TV is hooked up to the receiver via HDMI and digital optical cable. I get sound thru the surround speakers when I turn the TV and receiver on but as soon as I change channels on the TV it reverts to the TV speakers. If I switch the receiver off and back on, the sound is again thru the surround but again reverts to TV when I switch channels. What's up?



Hi tomcat408, appears to be a HDMI Control feature thats causing it.


Try either turning Off HDMI Control on the Tv or receiver.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19411050
> 
> 
> Not using it with satellite - cable via Com cast/Motorola STAB/DR DEX. The frustrating thing is it doesn't happen with every channel change - just some times. But very annoying since it locks up the BLVD and you have to power cycle it to get sound back. I thought it happened once when I changed the TV input to an internet app but have not been able to reproduce. I put a trouble ticket in at Sony support and their initial response was to try turning off "Control for HDMI" on BDV which was not the answer I was looking for and responded accordingly. They now want to torture me with phone support. I think they are aware of the issue but when or if it will be addressed is the question. Will post more info from them here if I get any.



jff6791, I'm not sure if you're still having the audio cut off issue...


Now that I've had both the BDV-E770W and the KDL-60EX700 for a while, I've run into the same issue on rare occasions. I found out that when that happens, the E770W is set to "Home". All I do is hit the Function button on the E770W remote to return the set to TV and the audio comes back. There is no need to power the E770W down and then up again. Hope this helps.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/19602410
> 
> 
> jff6791, I'm not sure if you're still having the audio cut off issue...
> 
> 
> Now that I've had both the BDV-E770W and the KDL-60EX700 for a while, I've run into the same issue on rare occasions. I found out that when that happens, the E770W is set to "Home". All I do is hit the Function button on the E770W remote to return the set to TV and the audio comes back. There is no need to power the E770W down and then up again. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the feedback. When mine mutes the display still reads TV and you can select any of the other functions but they are also muted - e.g. tuner shows a active station but no audio. You also can't open the DVD drawer with either remote or front panel. The cable box is definitely triggering the problem when shifting between different resolution inputs. Are you using a STB or DVR with your setup?


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19602977
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. When mine mutes the display still reads TV and you can select any of the other functions but they are also muted - e.g. tuner shows a active station but no audio. You also can't open the DVD drawer with either remote or front panel. The cable box is definitely triggering the problem when shifting between different resolution inputs. Are you using a STB or DVR with your setup?



DishNetwork DVR.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19491393
> 
> 
> I found the same issue. Apparently Sony set this up to only recognize media in FAT32 file system and not NTFS which mine (and prob yours) are. I don't know if you can set up a FAT32 partition on a NTFS drive and move the files there - haven't tried that or investigated pros and cons.



I finally hard wired both the E770W and the KDL60EX700 to my router and what do you know, they now both "see" and play the photo and song files I have on my computer. I did not change any settings. I noticed one thing different from before the hard wire set up; my PC detected both the TV and AVR (which did happen when connected through Wi Fi) but also asked if I wanted to allow them access (which did not happen when I was connecting to the PC through Wi Fi). Go figure... Also, for some reason, both the TV and AVR are still not detecting the movies I have on the PC, including those in AVCHD! Will post if I figure that one out.


----------



## jff6791

Quote:

Originally Posted by *myared* 
I finally hard wired both the E770W and the KDL60EX700 to my router and what do you know, they now both "see" and play the photo and song files I have on my computer. I did not change any settings. I noticed one thing different from before the hard wire set up; my PC detected both the TV and AVR (which did happen when connected through Wi Fi) but also asked if I wanted to allow them access (which did not happen when I was connecting to the PC through Wi Fi). Go figure... Also, for some reason, both the TV and AVR are still not detecting the movies I have on the PC, including those in AVCHD! Will post if I figure that one out.
Yeah that file system info was either old or bogus - it came from the KDL60EX700 thread on this site. Seems Sony set this up to only recognize video files in MPEG format - this from Sony Support Forum and that's what I'm finding also. Try this: server software. Not free (after trial) and not HD but can stream video files from your PC in most formats. Also adds access to other web material that sony doesn't have at moment.


----------



## myared

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jff6791* 
Yeah that file system info was either old or bogus - it came from the KDL60EX700 thread on this site. Seems Sony set this up to only recognize video files in MPEG format - this from Sony Support Forum and that's what I'm finding also. Try this: server software. Not free (after trial) and not HD but can stream video files from your PC in most formats. Also adds access to other web material that sony doesn't have at moment.
I actually copied all my AVCHD movies to a hard drive which I connected to the TV via USB. Works great. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## MeechMan

Picked up a BDV the other day...


Sounds decent, love the wireless rears, decently priced HTIB.


I have a Samsung plasma, xbox 360, and a Motorola DVR DCX3400. I'm thinking it's pretty much impossible to get Dolby Digital out of the Xbox/360 in this setup, unfortunately.


In order to get DD out of the cable box, I have to use a digital coax (who came up with that name for a glorified RCA cable, lol).

*Regarding DLNA*


What a PITA this is. Soooo picky. Anyhow, this is what I've found.


Microsoft Windows 7 DLNA is pretty crappy. Works ok with the Xbox, does not with my samsung TV nor the BDV. All devices see it, but only the Xbox/360 will actually play any of the media.


Before I got the BDV I successfully streamed media to my Samsung TV using
http://www.serviio.org/ Once I got the BDV, I wanted to use that as my streaming server (figured the DD would work better, plus the interface is a little nicer).


None of the profiles that came with servvio seemed to work with the Sony, so I created a profile using some help from the support forum

http://forum.serviio.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=664#p3682 


and it works! I haven't thrown everything at it yet, but it seems to play avi, mp4, divx, and h.264 so far.


It's unfortunate the DLNA is so darned picky, I can't create a single media server that 'just works'. Once I select the profile for the Sony, the TV's DLNA doesn't work anymore but I'm happy enough with it working for the Sony.


----------



## jff6791

I tried Serviio but had no luck. The Bravia set or BDV theater would not recognize server. Help FAQ at site was no help. Ended up with Mezzmo . Not free (after trial) but it works.


----------



## MeechMan

It didn't work as well as I originally thought. Tried WMP12, Servvio, Mezzmo, and Tversity. None of them played all the files I wanted, or allowed FF/REW all the time.


Decided that my Samsung TV + Serviio did DLNA much, much better than the Sony BD.


----------



## downtick

735 firmware update is out..anyone put in on yet?


----------



## KeithK.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19602977
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. When mine mutes the display still reads TV and you can select any of the other functions but they are also muted - e.g. tuner shows a active station but no audio. You also can't open the DVD drawer with either remote or front panel. The cable box is definitely triggering the problem when shifting between different resolution inputs. Are you using a STB or DVR with your setup?



I have the same symptoms. When it happens and I switch to the HDMI source on my TV, it is showing a message on the screen that says "Mode Not Supported". I called last night and after an hour of trying different things (the normal resetting and going through the easy setup) was told by a sony help tech/operator that it has an internal memory error and he gave me an order number to return it to Larado, TX for repairs. He came to this conclusion when he found out that it took > 1 minute to shut down from standby. He said it should take but about 2 seconds to do this but it wouldn't/couldn't clear it's corrupt memory chip. Now I don't really believe that this guy on the phone was any kind of tech but just reading from a list so I think they know they have some bad memory chips and are still selling them in case someone doesn't notice for what ever reason.

I'm going to exchange mine with Best Buy tonight and see if I have better luck. I remember seeing at the bottom of the serial number label a line that read "September 2010 / October 2010 / November 2010" so I'm going to try to find one outside of these date, although I feel like that is very unlikely. If not, I'm going to look for one with the serial number the furthest away from my current number, 88436**, to see if I can get one that was built out side of the affected chips. If this doesn't work, I'll just change the serial number on the service ticket and send it back.


Over all, I'm very pleased with the sound and performance from this model besides the obvious annoyance of the loss of sound. The reviews for simular systems spoke bad of their sound, which is the main point of a sound/theater system so I decided I'm going to be persistent with this and try to get a good one rather than settle for something less.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19683753
> 
> 
> 735 firmware update is out..anyone put in on yet?



I put it on last night with no noticeable change in anything. It would be nice if sony would publish what each update was 'fixing' and let you skip them if you don't have a problem.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeithK.* /forum/post/19685317
> 
> 
> ... He came to this conclusion when he found out that it took > 1 minute to shut down from standby. He said it should take but about 2 seconds to do this but it wouldn't/couldn't clear it's corrupt memory chip...



Interesting. Mine takes like 2 minutes or so to shut down from standby. I will NOT, however, have my unit opened up for any repairs just because of that (mine is past the free return period). I do lose audio on rare occasions and most of the time all I have to do is get the E770W back to TV mode and audio comes back.


I would be interested to know from other owners how long it takes their unit to shut down from the moment they press the power button and standby starts flashing.


----------



## KeithK.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/19689784
> 
> 
> Interesting. Mine takes like 2 minutes or so to shut down from standby. I will NOT, however, have my unit opened up for any repairs just because of that (mine is past the free return period). I do lose audio on rare occasions and most of the time all I have to do is get the E770W back to TV mode and audio comes back.
> 
> 
> I would be interested to know from other owners how long it takes their unit to shut down from the moment they press the power button and standby starts flashing.



I got my replacement unit setup last night and did some testing. It's one built in May - July 2010, ser# 8831*** and it still does the same thing but seems less severe.

If I don't lock it up, it takes 20 seconds to shut down.

If I do lock it up, it takes about 76 seconds to shut down.


I didn't have time to do any extensive testing as my wife was getting a bit irritated with me but it seems it will only lock up if I go down in resolution so it seems to be having the problem when changing from 5.1 to 2 channel stereo. When I do lock it up, I do have control over the functions but changing from tv to something else and back to tv doesn't fix it but sound will return after about 12-16 minutes if I don't shut it down.


I'm like you in that I'm not real thrilled with the aspect of sending it in for repairs. For me that seems a lot like buying a "pre factory refurbished" system










When I was researching systems and decided on the sony, I was also looking at an Onkyo setup and a Denon, which both were a bit more pricey with having to buy speakers and a BD player but had a lot of features I felt like I would never need. Now I'm trying to decide whether I want to trade the devil I know for the devil I don't. I may try to get hold of some one at sony to see if they will make an extended warranty concession and send me a working factory refurbished system or else I'll turn all the best buy's inventory around me into defective returns


----------



## downtick

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KeithK.* 
I put it on last night with no noticeable change in anything. It would be nice if sony would publish what each update was 'fixing' and let you skip them if you don't have a problem.
If you click on the file on sony's site, it tells you what it is improving on.


My issue is with the wireless speakers. They come in and out all the time, very annoying. I think it is my TV. I have tried 2 units and both do the same which leads me to believe my tv is not communicating well with the unit. I use the optical out on the tv to the optical in on the sony unit for the audio. Must be a problem there somewhere. My tv has not had a firmware update in almost 2 years. It is a hitachi 55" Plasma HDTV. I hope when I get a new lcd tv this does not happen, the audio fading in and out is quite annoying.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19701487
> 
> 
> If you click on the file on sony's site, it tells you what it is improving on.
> 
> 
> My issue is with the wireless speakers. They come in and out all the time, very annoying. I think it is my TV. I have tried 2 units and both do the same which leads me to believe my tv is not communicating well with the unit. I use the optical out on the tv to the optical in on the sony unit for the audio. Must be a problem there somewhere. My tv has not had a firmware update in almost 2 years. It is a hitachi 55" Plasma HDTV. I hope when I get a new lcd tv this does not happen, the audio fading in and out is quite annoying.



I have the same issue with audio from the surrounds cutting out randomly and then coming back... My TV is a brand new Sony KDL-60EX700 with the latest firmware. I have it connected to the BDV-E770W with 1.4 HDMI with audio channel return.


I think this is a problem with the HTB and not the TV or the type of connection between it and the HTB. I'm afraid you might still have the problem even with a new LCD TV. Hope I'm wrong...


----------



## downtick

not many people seem to have this problem though. No idea what it could be. I spoke to sony many times about this, changed all settings, etc...and still nothing. the fact that i had this problem with multiple boxes tells me it may not be the receiver..any ideas what to try next?


----------



## KeithK.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19701487
> 
> 
> If you click on the file on sony's site, it tells you what it is improving on.



Found it. Thanks.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19701487
> 
> 
> My issue is with the wireless speakers. They come in and out all the time, very annoying. I think it is my TV. I have tried 2 units and both do the same which leads me to believe my tv is not communicating well with the unit. I use the optical out on the tv to the optical in on the sony unit for the audio. Must be a problem there somewhere. My tv has not had a firmware update in almost 2 years. It is a hitachi 55" Plasma HDTV. I hope when I get a new lcd tv this does not happen, the audio fading in and out is quite annoying.



Could it be the source to your tv that is changing audio formats, ie cable/sat box or DVR? Does it do it when playing a bluray or DVD/CD? Just because 2 different units did the same thing doesn't implicate your TV. I haven't had the fade outs but some of my cable sources aren't broadcast in 5.1 so I only receive 2.1 but when I do watch a 5.1 source, it doesn't change. I don't see many people talking about the lose of sound that myared and I are experiencing but I do just use the receivers built into my tv, no set top box, so I do wonder if a cable/sat box may upscale everything to a constant resolution, which would mask the problem I have.


----------



## downtick

it does it with all things that i watch, tv, dvd, etc..it has to be tv. what else could it be?


----------



## myared

Downtick, if it does it with DVD, how could it be the fault of the TV? I have had this happen with satellite broadcast (the audio of which admittedly goes to the TV first and then to the AVR via ACR), but also when playing blu rays on the unit, so with the audio obviously not being routed through the TV...


----------



## KeithK.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *downtick* 
it does it with all things that i watch, tv, dvd, etc..it has to be tv. what else could it be?
Out of curiosity, what have you got the sur.settings set to? If it's on A.F.D STD try changing it to any other setting besides 2CH STEREO and see what happens.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeithK.* /forum/post/19714297
> 
> 
> Found it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Could it be the source to your tv that is changing audio formats, ie cable/sat box or DVR? Does it do it when playing a bluray or DVD/CD? Just because 2 different units did the same thing doesn't implicate your TV. I haven't had the fade outs but some of my cable sources aren't broadcast in 5.1 so I only receive 2.1 but when I do watch a 5.1 source, it doesn't change. I don't see many people talking about the lose of sound that myared and I are experiencing but I do just use the receivers built into my tv, no set top box, so I do wonder if a cable/sat box may upscale everything to a constant resolution, which would mask the problem I have.



That was my experience with a Motorola DCX3400 STB. When set to "Native" or pass thru mode I would get lock ups on BDV when surfing channels with diff resolution. With STB set to a fixed output resolution the problem never happened. I loaded the 735 firmware a couple of nights ago (the box was set to notify availability of updates but didn't) and since then no lock up/muting on BDV with STB back on "native" setting. So far so good - they may have actually fixed something in my case at least.


For those losing wireless speaker output - I notice this problem on some TV channels and find if you play with either the "Sound Mode" or "Surround" setting (about four or five options on each of these) you can get the surround speakers to output. There is not a lot of guidance in the documentation as to what all of these options are for or where to set them. Right now my mode is set to "Auto" and surround to "AFD Multi"


Regarding shutdown question: my time in "Standby" flashing after shutdown (via TV HDMI control - it follows the TV on and off) is between 15 and 20 seconds. When the system used to lock up it would take close to 2 minutes to force this with BDV remote.


----------



## KeithK.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19731249
> 
> 
> That was my experience with a Motorola DCX3400 STB. When set to "Native" or pass thru mode I would get lock ups on BDV when surfing channels with diff resolution. With STB set to a fixed output resolution the problem never happened. I loaded the 735 firmware a couple of nights ago (the box was set to notify availability of updates but didn't) and since then no lock up/muting on BDV with STB back on "native" setting. So far so good - they may have actually fixed something in my case at least.



I seem to remember a 'native' setting somewhere...new TV, too, so I'm not real familiar with it all yet. I'll look and see if my TV has a setting to lock down resolution and if that will work for me. Even if it starts working right, I can't help but wonder what is not being written to memory because of the faulty chip and what's there that it is reading.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19731249
> 
> 
> For those losing wireless speaker output - I notice this problem on some TV channels and find if you play with either the "Sound Mode" or "Surround" setting (about four or five options on each of these) you can get the surround speakers to output. There is not a lot of guidance in the documentation as to what all of these options are for or where to set them. Right now my mode is set to "Auto" and surround to "AFD Multi"



The reason I mentioned it above is that I did read that AFD Multi is supposed to be the default setting but when I looked at it the first time, it was set to AFD STD. I've tried different decoders with no luck.


----------



## downtick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KeithK.* /forum/post/19719046
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what have you got the sur.settings set to? If it's on A.F.D STD try changing it to any other setting besides 2CH STEREO and see what happens.



are these settings in the bdv unit? If so, where are they? I spoke with sony for hours about this, and they have no idea..They had me change so many settings and still nothing..it is so annoying. This has happened to me with 2 different bdv units so what else could it be? I connect everything to my tv..then i run the audio out of the tv via an optical cable into the bdv unit as there are not many options with the bdv unit.


----------



## KeithK.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *downtick* 
are these settings in the bdv unit? If so, where are they? I spoke with sony for hours about this, and they have no idea..They had me change so many settings and still nothing..it is so annoying. This has happened to me with 2 different bdv units so what else could it be? I connect everything to my tv..then i run the audio out of the tv via an optical cable into the bdv unit as there are not many options with the bdv unit.
It only shows up on the front of the unit. Click the System Menu button and then the down arrow until it says Sur.SETTINGS. Page 27 of the owners manual tells you what each choice does.

In retrospect, I doubt this is it because anything that would turn off your surround speakers would do so and they would never fade in.

I could see it happening if your in a wireless rich environment and other signals are causing interference. On the back of each unit there is a switch that lets you pick A, B or C. Have you tried the different channels to see if that makes a difference?


----------



## downtick

i have tried a, b and c..i tried everything with sony on the phone..their big thing was a setting called party mode..to put it on and off, but it did nothing for me..i will keep on playing around with it..it has been 5 months now and I still cannot resolve it.


I just changed the surr settings to A.F.D. Mutli..it sounds much better, fuller, thats for sure! I never

even knew about these settings and sony never had me do anything with them either..glad you told me, even if the surround still fades, it sounds much better than a.f.d. std mode..so far so good though, no fading as of yet..but let's see..will post in a few days after checking it out for a while.


----------



## krk22

Something like the Sony SA-W3000?


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19731249
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> For those losing wireless speaker output - I notice this problem on some TV channels and find if you play with either the "Sound Mode" or "Surround" setting (about four or five options on each of these) you can get the surround speakers to output. There is not a lot of guidance in the documentation as to what all of these options are for or where to set them. Right now my mode is set to "Auto" and surround to "AFD Multi"
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I have my settings on... and I still get the intermittent surround sound cutoffs.


----------



## downtick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/19753452
> 
> 
> That's what I have my settings on... and I still get the intermittent surround sound cutoffs.



I tired various settings and I still loose the surround sound. It seems to happen a lot more while watching tv then to watching a dvd..i watched a movie last night on dvd and it only cut out 1 time but while watching tv it cuts out every few minutes or so, does not matter what channel I am on.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/19774651
> 
> 
> I tired various settings and I still loose the surround sound. It seems to happen a lot more while watching TV then to watching a dvd..i watched a movie last night on dvd and it only cut out 1 time but while watching tv it cuts out every few minutes or so, does not matter what channel I am on.



Ditto.


----------



## jff6791

>That was my experience with a Motorola DCX3400 STB. When set to "Native" or pass thru mode I would get lock ups on BDV when surfing channels with diff resolution. With STB set to a fixed output resolution the problem never happened. I loaded the 735 firmware a couple of nights ago (the box was set to notify availability of updates but didn't) and since then no lock up/muting on BDV with STB back on "native" setting. So far so good - they may have actually fixed something in my case at least.


Well - not so fast. It still does this - just not as often. More frequently now playing back recorded shows on STB coming out of commercial. The answer may end up being a TiVo in place of Motorola - good excuse to upgrade.


----------



## Psychobeagle

Hi there!

All components mentioned in my subject line are hooked up to my TV via HDMI or Rgb component cables. I have HDMI put from bdv-770 to tv and digital optical between the two as well. Sound will only come through speakers when watching Blu-ray. Moved the digital optical from back of tv to back of TiVo Premier and now sound from TV comes through the speakers but now I don't know how to get sound from the remaining components, particularly the Apple TV (with hard drive, not the new version).


Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psychobeagle* /forum/post/19797713
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> All components mentioned in my subject line are hooked up to my TV via HDMI or Rgb component cables. I have HDMI put from bdv-770 to tv and digital optical between the two as well. Sound will only come through speakers when watching Blu-ray. Moved the digital optical from back of tv to back of TiVo Premier and now sound from TV comes through the speakers but now I don't know how to get sound from the remaining components, particularly the Apple TV (with hard drive, not the new version).
> 
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!



Hi Psychobeagle, what model tv do you have? Most tv has an audio output setting to enable for sound to come out of "Digital Audio Out" port.


----------



## Psychobeagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psychobeagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> All components mentioned in my subject line are hooked up to my TV via HDMI or Rgb component cables. I have HDMI put from bdv-770 to tv and digital optical between the two as well. Sound will only come through speakers when watching Blu-ray. Moved the digital optical from back of tv to back of TiVo Premier and now sound from TV comes through the speakers but now I don't know how to get sound from the remaining components, particularly the Apple TV (with hard drive, not the new version).
> 
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!



Sorry...I should tell you the components in the message:

Samsung TV

TiVo premier

Apple TV 160 gb

Xbox

Wii


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psychobeagle* /forum/post/19797782
> 
> 
> Sorry...I should tell you the components in the message:
> 
> Samsung TV



Model ?


----------



## Psychobeagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Psychobeagle, what model tv do you have? Most tv has an audio output setting to enable for sound to come out of "Digital Audio Out" port.



It's big so I can't get to the back to get the model number but it's a Samsung 61 inch LED DLP that might be model number HLT6187.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psychobeagle* /forum/post/19797822
> 
> 
> It's big so I can't get to the back to get the model number but it's a Samsung 61 inch LED DLP that might be model number HLT6187.



Go to tv audio menu and set "Internal Mute" to on.


Edit: don't seen this setting will allow HDMI audio to pass thru (possible due to HDCP - copy right protection). Only allow HDMI audio to pass thru RCA analog Audio Out jacks.


----------



## Psychobeagle

OK I changed that setting on the TV to "on" but still no sound coming through the Sony BDV-e770. Is there a setting on the Sony I need to adjust as well? Also, on the BDV-770, what function should it be set to (TV? Audio?, etc.?)


----------



## Psychobeagle

When I change the function on the Sony BDV to TV, the front of the Sony system says "LPCH". Does that mean anything?


----------



## JChin

It should still have audio output when playing the Wii.


----------



## Psychobeagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19798001
> 
> 
> It should still have audio output when playing the Wii.



The two components I would most like to work through the BDV770 are the Tivo and the Apple TV. I can get the Tivo working by connecting the digital audio from the Tivo directly to the BDV but that leaves my Apple TV just playing sound through the television speakers.


Any advice?


----------



## JChin

A manual optical switch .


----------



## Psychobeagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A manual optical switch .



Thanks for the advice! Now I'm battling the wireless rear speakers. When turned on they take down my wireless network for my desktop computer, TiVo, etc. I'm guessing it's a conflict?


----------



## kkameny

Has anyone used this system on a Sony ex500 series tv? I believe it will allow audio back through the hdmi with the ARC feature. I hope it does, cause I just got this system to use with ex500,comcast dvr,xbox 360. I really needed rear wireless speakers, hope this works out.


----------



## kkameny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psychobeagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice! Now I'm battling the wireless rear speakers. When turned on they take down my wireless network for my desktop computer, TiVo, etc. I'm guessing it's a conflict?



What did you find with this? I just hooked up the system and can't get Internet unless I remove seeker module on back of unit. I'm updating firmware now, hopefully that will work. Kinda points to have built in wireless speakers if it takes down you Internet.


----------



## kkameny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkameny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What did you find with this? I just hooked up the system and can't get Internet unless I remove seeker module on back of unit. I'm updating firmware now, hopefully that will work. Kinda points to have built in wireless speakers if it takes down you Internet.



Update- after firmware update, speakers and wifi seem to work together.


----------



## milepig

New to the BDV-E770W and am working my way through the list of issues, many of which I share.


My current problem is with sound when playing a Blu Ray disc. It starts up fine and both the audio and video on the introductory material seem to be BD quality. But, when I get to the "start movie" screen and hit enter I lose the sound - completely. Any idea why the sound would work on the introductory materials and then cut out on the movie iteself?


Another issue is with the WEP code for the wireless access. I painfully put it into the unit yesterday, switched to another wireless input for awhile, and then when I switched back to the original router the WEP code had been erased. Please tell me I don't need to enter this everytime!


----------



## kkameny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkameny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Update- after firmware update, speakers and wifi seem to work together.



Another update- with the wireless speaker transmitter plugged in I still get no internet connection. Really mad cause the two best features can't be used together.


----------



## milepig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milepig* /forum/post/19850553
> 
> 
> New to the BDV-E770W and am working my way through the list of issues, many of which I share.
> 
> 
> My current problem is with sound when playing a Blu Ray disc. It starts up fine and both the audio and video on the introductory material seem to be BD quality. But, when I get to the "start movie" screen and hit enter I lose the sound - completely. Any idea why the sound would work on the introductory materials and then cut out on the movie iteself?
> 
> 
> Another issue is with the WEP code for the wireless access. I painfully put it into the unit yesterday, switched to another wireless input for awhile, and then when I switched back to the original router the WEP code had been erased. Please tell me I don't need to enter this everytime!



I solved the "no blu ray sound" problem last night. After reading many blogs about this problem I decided that the problem had to do with my setting for "Allow BD mixed audio..." (I don't remember the exact title of the option but its the first one under Audio settings.) Despite recommendations in other places to set this to "on", sound is now working for me with it set to "off". Go figure.


In general, I feel like you need to be an engineer to get this beast set up and running. The manual is worthless and describes unimportant things in great detail while completely ignoring basic things like what the different audio settings actually mean.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkameny* /forum/post/19837438
> 
> 
> Has anyone used this system on a Sony ex500 series tv? I believe it will allow audio back through the hdmi with the ARC feature. I hope it does, cause I just got this system to use with ex500,comcast dvr,xbox 360. I really needed rear wireless speakers, hope this works out.



I'm using it with an ex700, and yes the ARC works but I and others on this thread have had some issues with sound cutting off that might have to do with the ARC (not sure).


As for your internet interference issue, have you tried switching to a different band on the E770W emitter?


----------



## kkameny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it with an ex700, and yes the ARC works but I and others on this thread have had some issues with sound cutting off that might have to do with the ARC (not sure).
> 
> 
> As for your internet interference issue, have you tried switching to a different band on the E770W emitter?



I have tried all 3 bands and changed channels on my router, but when I have rear speaker transmitter installed it drops Internet just to the receiver. Dumb to have both features on a unit if you can't use them together.


----------



## johnnymillion

Hey there... I've been lurking to see if anyone has found a reliable solution to the audio/video sync with the optical in.


Mine seems to get bad really fast. I can usually deal with it when I'm watching sports because there's no on-screen dialogue, but it's never *really* in sync.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnymillion* /forum/post/19905997
> 
> 
> Hey there... I've been lurking to see if anyone has found a reliable solution to the audio/video sync with the optical in.
> 
> 
> Mine seems to get bad really fast. I can usually deal with it when I'm watching sports because there's no on-screen dialogue, but it's never *really* in sync.



I experimented with optical connection between a Bravia set and this theater but the sync problem was annoying and could not be resolved by the delay adjustment utility. It actually seemed to worsen the problem. I ended up going back to HDMI/ARC for the audiio and live with the occasional lock up the theater when viewing DVR'd programs from a Motorola STB. It still gets triggered when the resolution of the source program changes. Long term I intend to dump the Motorola for a TiVo so hopefully the issue goes away then. Sony has not/cannot address the freeze up issue to this point.


----------



## johnnymillion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnymillion* /forum/post/19905997
> 
> 
> Hey there... I've been lurking to see if anyone has found a reliable solution to the audio/video sync with the optical in.
> 
> 
> Mine seems to get bad really fast. I can usually deal with it when I'm watching sports because there's no on-screen dialogue, but it's never *really* in sync.



FWIW, my original post was about drawing the optical audio from our LG TV. We (finally) subscribed to Dish Network and the optical connection between that receiver (Solo 612) and the Bravia has been flawless.... perfect sync.


Could it be the "strength" of the signal? Not sure why, but I could not be happier with the sound from the satellite receiver.


----------



## milepig

I'm having continual problems with the E770W losing track of my wireless signal. It will work fine for an extended period of time, and then nada. The router won't even appear on the selection list, although my laptop or other device is picking up the signal just fine and at full strength. If I just give up and return to try a few hours later it is likely to be fine again. During the period it isn't functional I'm not doing anything that would cause obvious interference, like running the microwave, so I don't think that's it.


I'm using a Linksys E1000, with WPA security.


Is there some setting I can change that might help?


I also note that when it can't find MY router that it also seems to drop many others from the list. I live in an area with lots of routers, and it isn't uncommon to see a list of 10-12 or more when I perform a scan. When I'm having this problem a scan will maybe find 1 or 2.


----------



## milepig

I was prompted for a software upgrade last night. Went through the routine and it actually ran to completion, and only took a few minutes. I can't say that I notice any particular changes...


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milepig* /forum/post/19970605
> 
> 
> I'm having continual problems with the E770W losing track of my wireless signal. It will work fine for an extended period of time, and then nada. The router won't even appear on the selection list, although my laptop or other device is picking up the signal just fine and at full strength. If I just give up and return to try a few hours later it is likely to be fine again. During the period it isn't functional I'm not doing anything that would cause obvious interference, like running the microwave, so I don't think that's it.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Linksys E1000, with WPA security.
> 
> 
> Is there some setting I can change that might help?
> 
> 
> I also note that when it can't find MY router that it also seems to drop many others from the list. I live in an area with lots of routers, and it isn't uncommon to see a list of 10-12 or more when I perform a scan. When I'm having this problem a scan will maybe find 1 or 2.



Kept having the same issue with the E770W and also with my KDL60EX700 TV. I finally gave up and hard wired both...


----------



## jff6791

Quote:

Originally Posted by *milepig* 
I was prompted for a software upgrade last night. Went through the routine and it actually ran to completion, and only took a few minutes. I can't say that I notice any particular changes...
I didn't get the prompt but forced it to look and was told new version available. Updated to V 752 and lost HDMI control from an EX700 TV. The BDV turns off when you turn the TV off but not vice-versa any longer. Anyone tried reverting to an older firmware version with this unit? Also - someone managed to break the Sony support forum so you can't post new topics there at the moment. These guys are on a roll.


----------



## downtick

you cannot go back in firmware, it will not let you.


only difference over 735:


Improvements over firmware version M04.R.735:

Improves BD-ROM playability.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19998606
> 
> 
> I didn't get the prompt but forced it to look and was told new version available. Updated to V 752 and lost HDMI control from an EX700 TV. The BDV turns off when you turn the TV off but not vice-versa any longer. Anyone tried reverting to an older firmware version with this unit? Also - someone managed to break the Sony support forum so you can't post new topics there at the moment. These guys are on a roll.



Man I'm so sorry to hear you're having more issues with your E770W and I'm so glad I read your post before forcing the firmware update on mine. I don't want to lose HDMI control between it and my EX700... Did the firmware update affect the ACR function?


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/20002506
> 
> 
> Man I'm so sorry to hear you're having more issues with your E770W and I'm so glad I read your post before forcing the firmware update on mine. I don't want to lose HDMI control between it and my EX700... Did the firmware update affect the ACR function?



Turns out I may have jumped the gun here. The HDMI control is back but unsure how. Finally just picked up the BDV remote and after scrolling though the sound mode settings it's back to normal. I never lost the ARC - the audio would switch after manually starting BDV. So I don't know - something may have gotten reset during upgrade install and finally straitened itself out. No other ill effects seen at the moment


----------



## milepig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/19998606
> 
> 
> IAlso - someone managed to break the Sony support forum so you can't post new topics there at the moment. These guys are on a roll.



Maybe Sony took it down since the most frequent response from posters was "I solved my problem by taking the Sony back to [name your favorite store] and bought a [name your favorite hardware] instead. No more problems."


----------



## milepig

I'm pretty much at the end of my rope here. I haven't been able to access Netflix (or Hulu or any other streaming site) since Saturday. The E770W just isn't displaying my router, which is behaving perfectly normally and is showing "excellent" on every other device I'm using WIFI on. To the Sony, it's like it doesn't exist - not on the menu, and when I try to input it manually it can't locate it either.


----------



## Phanner2001

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum, so hi to all. I myself just recently purchased this system and love it. It's running almost perfect in every aspect. I am having one issue and it seems to be a problem for a number of others too.......


I'm looking to have my laptop wirelessly connect to my BDV-E770W and by what I read it is possible but for some reason it's not working for me. I have my settings on my computer to share with it. I'm using Windows Vista 64 Bit both my hard drives are NTFS. I did read somewhere that having NTFS hard drive partion setup vs a FAT32 would make it not work correctly. I did see even people who did have theres setup as NTFS hard drive(s) have music/video menus show up but for me that doesnt even occur. So my question is it even possible to do wirelessly ? Do you have to have a FAT32 partion to do this ? Any advice or links would be most grateful!


Edit: My laptop does recognize BDV-E770W and I gave it all the permissions it needs but the BDV-E770W does not see my laptop.....Another thing I noticed that I didn't even do any settings adjustments was that the BDV-E770W noticed my Motorola Droid X but my Droid X doesn't notice the BDV-E770W ? Or at least I don't think it notices it, because I go to select the Motorola Droid X under Music & Pictures and no folders appear. Any advice on getting that fixed would be helpful as well.


UPDATE: Motorola Droid X now working flawlessly. Still having problem w/ laptop issue as stated above - Anyone know how to fix this?


Equipment:


HP Pavillion Laptop DV7-2040us w/ Win Vista 64 Bit

Toshiba Regza HD 1080P TV

BDV-E770W

PS3/XBOX 360/DIRECTV HD DVR

Linksys Series N Router E3000


Everything except my laptop is linked via Rocketfish HDMI Gaming Box (4 Inputs , 1 Output)


**FOR people w/ HDMI Outlet Trouble** I *HIGHLY* Advise people to buy the Rocketfish HDMI Gaming Box. They retail for over $70-$80 @ Best Buy but I found one on ebay for $20 shipped. It has 4 HDMI Inputs & 1 HDMI Output. This will solve ALL your problems in one shot. It automatically switches between cables you need to use as you use them.***


Hope everyone finds help for what they need!


----------



## downtick

Am I still the only one having audio problems with the rear surround speakers? They come on and off all the time and it is very annoying. I tried all 3 channels on the surround box (a, b and c) but still the same. I changed my router channel as well as few times, no luck. I have gone through all the settings I can find in the BDV and have changed them as well, still nothing. I thought my unit was bad, so I exchanged it for another one, but still same problem. It mostly happens while watching TV, but does occur while watching a dvd as well. I have no idea why the signal loss. The distance between the 2 is at most 10 ft, and it is a clean line of sight. Sometimes signal loss is only for a moment while others it lasts up to 5 seconds. I called sony and they are clueless as well. Anyone having similar issues?


----------



## Phanner2001

Sorry to hear about your problem downtick but I'd either A) Return it and get your $ back or B) Have a professional come in and see what's going on. I guess I was lucky, I hooked mine up and had no problems out of the box. Everything auto-calibrated and was good to go with the exception of transferring video/music wirelessly like I posted above. Again anyone who can help with that look 2 threads above this. But downtick I wouldn't keep the thing if you're still having these problems. I'd lay in pretty hard to Sony and whoever you bought it off of to set this thing up properly but I can't see either company doing it without you having to pay a price. Good luck !


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/20021223
> 
> 
> Am I still the only one having audio problems with the rear surround speakers? They come on and off all the time and it is very annoying. I tried all 3 channels on the surround box (a, b and c) but still the same. I changed my router channel as well as few times, no luck. I have gone through all the settings I can find in the BDV and have changed them as well, still nothing. I thought my unit was bad, so I exchanged it for another one, but still same problem. It mostly happens while watching TV, but does occur while watching a dvd as well. I have no idea why the signal loss. The distance between the 2 is at most 10 ft, and it is a clean line of sight. Sometimes signal loss is only for a moment while others it lasts up to 5 seconds. I called sony and they are clueless as well. Anyone having similar issues?



You definitely are NOT the only one. I'm still having the same issue but frankly am so getting used to it that most of the time it's not even registering, except when it lasts for several seconds (then it's not easy to not notice).


----------



## downtick

it leads me to believe that my tv is the problem. I use the optical out from the tv to the BDV. I have a Hitachi. I don't have another tv to try it with or I would. Maybe there is a problem with the arc with my specific tv? But the fact that this has happened with 2 new units suggests to me that my tv must not be communicating properly with the BDV. I checked for a tv firmware update, but nothing in like 3 years. They used to put them out all the time. It is so annoying, especially when it goes out for about 5 seconds at a time.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/20023205
> 
> 
> it leads me to believe that my tv is the problem. I use the optical out from the tv to the BDV. I have a Hitachi. I don't have another tv to try it with or I would. Maybe there is a problem with the arc with my specific tv? But the fact that this has happened with 2 new units suggests to me that my tv must not be communicating properly with the BDV. I checked for a tv firmware update, but nothing in like 3 years. They used to put them out all the time. It is so annoying, especially when it goes out for about 5 seconds at a time.



You should be able to eliminate the TV by running the manual speaker setup on the BDV. I didn't bother with this but from the writeup description you should be able to set a continuous test tone from the rear speaker(s) and see if that drops out or not (see p. 46 - 47 in manual). Also, Audio Return Channel goes over HDMI and is not involved in optical connection I believe.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phanner2001* /forum/post/20012748
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, so hi to all. I myself just recently purchased this system and love it. It's running almost perfect in every aspect. I am having one issue and it seems to be a problem for a number of others too.......
> 
> 
> I'm looking to have my laptop wirelessly connect to my BDV-E770W and by what I read it is possible but for some reason it's not working for me. I have my settings on my computer to share with it. I'm using Windows Vista 64 Bit both my hard drives are NTFS. I did read somewhere that having NTFS hard drive partion setup vs a FAT32 would make it not work correctly. I did see even people who did have theres setup as NTFS hard drive(s) have music/video menus show up but for me that doesnt even occur. So my question is it even possible to do wirelessly ? Do you have to have a FAT32 partion to do this ? Any advice or links would be most grateful!
> 
> 
> Edit: My laptop does recognize BDV-E770W and I gave it all the permissions it needs but the BDV-E770W does not see my laptop.....Another thing I noticed that I didn't even do any settings adjustments was that the BDV-E770W noticed my Motorola Droid X but my Droid X doesn't notice the BDV-E770W ? Or at least I don't think it notices it, because I go to select the Motorola Droid X under Music & Pictures and no folders appear. Any advice on getting that fixed would be helpful as well.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Motorola Droid X now working flawlessly. Still having problem w/ laptop issue as stated above - Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> 
> HP Pavillion Laptop DV7-2040us w/ Win Vista 64 Bit
> 
> Toshiba Regza HD 1080P TV
> 
> BDV-E770W
> 
> PS3/XBOX 360/DIRECTV HD DVR
> 
> Linksys Series N Router E3000
> 
> 
> Everything except my laptop is linked via Rocketfish HDMI Gaming Box (4 Inputs , 1 Output)
> 
> 
> **FOR people w/ HDMI Outlet Trouble** I *HIGHLY* Advise people to buy the Rocketfish HDMI Gaming Box. They retail for over $70-$80 @ Best Buy but I found one on ebay for $20 shipped. It has 4 HDMI Inputs & 1 HDMI Output. This will solve ALL your problems in one shot. It automatically switches between cables you need to use as you use them.***
> 
> 
> Hope everyone finds help for what they need!



Tbe FAT32 stipulation only applies to media connected to USB port so that's prob not your issue. I have two PC's on my network that the wired BDV can view files on: Wired desktop running WinXP SP3 and a wireless laptop with Win7 64bit. I assume you ran the network diagnostics on BDV unit which displays all discovered servers and has a screen where you can select View/Hide each one on XBR menus. If your devices don't show up there you might have a firewall or anit-virus software on the PC blocking the connection. The microsoft site should have troubleshooting for this under Windows Media Player and DLNA.


----------



## myared




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/20023837
> 
> 
> You should be able to eliminate the TV by running the manual speaker setup on the BDV. I didn't bother with this but from the writeup description you should be able to set a continuous test tone from the rear speaker(s) and see if that drops out or not (see p. 46 - 47 in manual). Also, Audio Return Channel goes over HDMI and is not involved in optical connection I believe.



That is right. ARC is only over HDMI, not optical.


I would be surprised if our TVs are the source of this problem. Many here have this issue, and not all of us have the same TV. It's unlikely that all those TVs are defective... Also, at least in my case, the problem occurs even when playing disks in the unit, so the TV is really out of the loop and cannot be the culprit.


My best guess is that the surround sound issue is just a design flaw of the E770W that for some reason manifests on some units but not others. Either that or all of us experiencing this issue share some "other cause" of this failure, other than our E770Ws or TVs. What that "other cause" is (signal interference from microwaves etc.) remains the million dollar question I would like an answer to.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myared* /forum/post/20025139
> 
> 
> That is right. ARC is only over HDMI, not optical.
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if our TVs are the source of this problem. Many here have this issue, and not all of us have the same TV. It's unlikely that all those TVs are defective... Also, at least in my case, the problem occurs even when playing disks in the unit, so the TV is really out of the loop and cannot be the culprit.
> 
> 
> My best guess is that the surround sound issue is just a design flaw of the E770W that for some reason manifests on some units but not others. Either that or all of us experiencing this issue share some "other cause" of this failure, other than our E770Ws or TVs. What that "other cause" is (signal interference from microwaves etc.) remains the million dollar question I would like an answer to.



You might want to check out this thread from another forum:



This is an older home theater but same technology and the HDMI cable was the problem for some people. You could test the theory by just unplugging HDMI and playing a DVD. Just FYI - I'm using a MediaBridge Ultra cable for this connection and (so far) no issues with S-air speakers.


----------



## downtick

Thanks for that link! I am going to try using alum foil but I am on the phone with sony right now and am going to try and get the extension for the s-air from them, which is sony part number :Connection Assy EZW-EC10. Anyone having this issue I suggest you do the same, the interference from the HDMI with the s-air must be the culprit here, it's a worth a try at least. I will report back my results in the days to come. For the time being, I am going to do the following right away:


"I think I found a solution. So far it has worked for me. Instead of wrapping the HDMI with foil, I wrapped the EZWT100 card on the reciever. Cover half of it, just enought to cover it when plugged into the receiver.:


EDIT: So I just called sony, and they told me the extension ezw-ec10 is not compatible with our unit. But they did have me try something different. They had me go into settings, then system settings, then s-air. The RF feature was on. They told me to turn RF off. I have not tried this to date. So I am going to give this a try first, and will report back. If that does not work, I will try the alum foil. Anyone else with same problem, try this as well and report back.


----------



## milepig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/20021223
> 
> 
> Am I still the only one having audio problems with the rear surround speakers? They come on and off all the time and it is very annoying. I tried all 3 channels on the surround box (a, b and c) but still the same. I changed my router channel as well as few times, no luck. I have gone through all the settings I can find in the BDV and have changed them as well, still nothing. I thought my unit was bad, so I exchanged it for another one, but still same problem. It mostly happens while watching TV, but does occur while watching a dvd as well. I have no idea why the signal loss. The distance between the 2 is at most 10 ft, and it is a clean line of sight. Sometimes signal loss is only for a moment while others it lasts up to 5 seconds. I called sony and they are clueless as well. Anyone having similar issues?



You are certainly not the only one having this problem. My rear speakers jump in and out every few seconds, and it drives me nuts. I'll try the suggestions listed by others. I did not that it got somewhat better when I changed the location of the receiver to elevate it a bit more, and also when I removed anything in the area that could be causing interference, like my cell phone that usually sits next to me.


Now, if I could only figure out why my wireless signal completely vanishes for extended periods of time and then magically comes back... I'm beginning to think Sony is throwing up a "we can't find your router" message when the real problem is that their servers are overwhelmed.


----------



## milepig

I was able to repair my rear speaker problems last night by following the instructions in the manual page 42. The description is:


"If you use multiple wireless systems, such as wireless LAN or Bluetooth, the transmission of S-AIR signals or other wireless signals may be unstable..." Followed by directions...


Press HOME

Select [Setup]

Select [System Settings]

Select [S-AIR Settings]

Select [RF Change]

and change to [OFF] to instruct the system to transmit sound by fixing the channle for transmitting. Mine was set to [AUTO]


This is followed by instructions if you need to actually change the channel, but simple changing it to [OFF] solved my problem. Interesting about the mention of Bluetooth causing the problem, since I indeed have Bluetooth on my mobile phone.


----------



## downtick

yes, as i said above, that is what sony had me do. I think this really fixed it! For the first time in 8 months, I have not lost sound from the rear yet. It has been 3 days so far, but I never go more than 10 minutes without sound loss, so I believe this issue is fixed!!


----------



## milepig

Solution to connection problem?!?!


I have a source for the interference with my wireless signal, and it is the E770W itself.


It took me about an hour of walking around with my laptop obtaining and losing a signal when I realized that there was about a 20' radius around the E770W where the signal was not being picked up. Turned off the E770W and like magic the laptop made a clean connection - repeated many times.


Tried with other variables, like turning off the S-AIR, but it is clear that the interference is coming from the E770W. Seems like it is sending something out that is killing the wireless


I think I have a SOLUTION. I changed the channel on the router from [AUTO] to a specific channel. I think that I was having problems with the E770W intermittently since there was interference with one or more of the router channels. So far, so good on the one I chose.


Thanks to *downtick* for getting me on the road to the S-AIR solution - I knew I had seen it *somewhere*, couldn't find it back, and it turns out it was in this very thread. Thanks!


----------



## downtick

my issue is still happening!! So I turned my router off for a while, and the sound did not drop once. I put it back on, and within a minute or so rear speakers were cutting out. I will try different channels as well for the router. Which channel did you try that worked for you? I know I tried this once before, but only to one other channel. At least now I KNOW what the problem is!


----------



## milepig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/20049287
> 
> 
> my issue is still happening!! So I turned my router off for a while, and the sound did not drop once. I put it back on, and within a minute or so rear speakers were cutting out. I will try different channels as well for the router. Which channel did you try that worked for you? I know I tried this once before, but only to one other channel. At least now I KNOW what the problem is!



I fear I spoke too soon last night - and this problem was the lack of connection to the router at all.


When I typed that I had a solution, I was able to connect to my router and keep a stable connection on Channel 5 or 6 - I'd need to check, I chose one in the middle at random.


This allowed me to get through and make contact with the various media providers - Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc. and to then get through the menus to the place where I could select a movie to play.


At that point the E770W is still freezing - I either get a response "this movie is not available for download at this time" or it gets as far as "checking link speed" and then just spins and spins until it times out. Then I sometimes get a message "connection cannot be established" but when I go to the network settings I actually am connected to my router just fine.


Sigh.


----------



## milepig

Just found this advise in the Cisco boards. This is related to the Bravia TV, but likely applies to other Sony devices as well. I'll check all this when I'm home tonight:


Re: WRT400N and Bravia internet TVOptions


09-13-2009 01:42 PM


Is you Sony Bravia Internet TV is a Wired or Wireless to the Router? Once you login to the Router setup page... click on the Security tab and you need to Disable "SPI Firewall" and Uncheck "Filter Anonymous Internet Requests" and click on Save Settings..... Then click on the Setup tab and Below you need to Reduce the MTU Size from 1500 to 1365 and click on Save Settings.....


Once done then click on the Wireless tab, Under "Basic Wireless Settings"



For 5GHz : Change the "Channel Width" to 20MHz and then Change the Standard Channel to : 161-5.805GHz...


For 2.4GHz : Change the Channel Width to 20MHz and then change the Standard Channel to : 11-2.462GHz and click on Save Settings...


Then click on the Sub tab "Advance Wireless Settings" and Under 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz you need to Reduce the Becon Interval : 50, "Fragmentation Threshold : 2201" , and "RTS Threshold: 2202" and click on Save Settings....



Now Power Cycle your Network.... Unplug the Power from the Router and Modem, wait for 30seconds and then first plug the power to the Modem , wait till all the lights are Solid then plug the power to the Linksys Router.... and then Turn on your Internet TV... and check if its working fine.


----------



## downtick

my only problem is loosing sound from the rear speakers..my router is my issue..i am on channel 11 now, so will give that a try and will keep trying different channels until it works.


----------



## milepig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/20052272
> 
> 
> my only problem is loosing sound from the rear speakers..my router is my issue..i am on channel 11 now, so will give that a try and will keep trying different channels until it works.



Response to all this from the better half last night was "This is 2011, shouldn't all this stuff just work?!?"


----------



## myared

Quote:

Originally Posted by *milepig* 
Response to all this from the better half last night was "This is 2011, shouldn't all this stuff just work?!?"








Couldn't agree more with your better half! If the problems we're having are due to set up issues of the AVR, routers etc. and not faulty software/hardware, the issues should be detected AND FIXED automatically by the software of each component... It is 2011 darn it (oh and since we're at it, we should have had flying cars by now too, no?).


----------



## downtick

well I put my router on channel 10. I Have no audio loss at all any more! I cannot believe it was this easy to fix and only wish sony would have told me to do this on one of my 15 phone calls in to them over the past 8 months.


----------



## milepig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downtick* /forum/post/20058825
> 
> 
> well I put my router on channel 10. I Have no audio loss at all any more! I cannot believe it was this easy to fix and only wish sony would have told me to do this on one of my 15 phone calls in to them over the past 8 months.



I didn't have time to play around with my router settings last night, so this is on my weekend agenda. Glad to hear Channel 10 worked for you - were you actually able to stream videos??


I finally got through to an actual video last night- after 5-10 minutes of looking at "checking link speed", but then it was about a ratio of 10 seconds of video followed by 5-6 minutes of "loading content...". So, still unusable.


Someone pointed me to inSSIDer, which scans and reports all kinds of things about your network, including which Channels are detected as in use, and the advice is that you set your router to a channel that isn't otherwise detected - seems like it can't hurt. Here's the link:

http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/ 


I think my choosing a middle Channel at random was a mistake since apparently routers are commonly pre-set to 5 or 6 so those are typically in use. 1 or 11 is often recommended since the broadcast ranges overlap, and with 1 and 11 on the outside edges you get less chance of interference from adjacent channels in use. All these are things I never in my life thought I'd need to know! Why is it every other device I've placed on my network just works with the router's factory settings and suddenly I need a graduate degree in wifi technology to make the SONY work! "Mayhem and foolishness!"


----------



## milepig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milepig* /forum/post/20050905
> 
> 
> Just found this advise in the Cisco boards. This is related to the Bravia TV, but likely applies to other Sony devices as well. I'll check all this when I'm home tonight:
> 
> 
> Re: WRT400N and Bravia internet TVOptions
> 
> 
> 09-13-2009 01:42 PM
> 
> 
> Is you Sony Bravia Internet TV is a Wired or Wireless to the Router? Once you login to the Router setup page... click on the Security tab and you need to Disable "SPI Firewall" and Uncheck "Filter Anonymous Internet Requests" and click on Save Settings..... Then click on the Setup tab and Below you need to Reduce the MTU Size from 1500 to 1365 and click on Save Settings.....
> 
> 
> Once done then click on the Wireless tab, Under "Basic Wireless Settings"
> 
> 
> 
> For 5GHz : Change the "Channel Width" to 20MHz and then Change the Standard Channel to : 161-5.805GHz...
> 
> 
> For 2.4GHz : Change the Channel Width to 20MHz and then change the Standard Channel to : 11-2.462GHz and click on Save Settings...
> 
> 
> Then click on the Sub tab "Advance Wireless Settings" and Under 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz you need to Reduce the Becon Interval : 50, "Fragmentation Threshold : 2201" , and "RTS Threshold: 2202" and click on Save Settings....
> 
> 
> 
> Now Power Cycle your Network.... Unplug the Power from the Router and Modem, wait for 30seconds and then first plug the power to the Modem , wait till all the lights are Solid then plug the power to the Linksys Router.... and then Turn on your Internet TV... and check if its working fine.



I made all the above changes tonight, and thus far the operation was a success. I played with several channels, and found that the Sony killled Channel 3 every time - I'm guessing 2 and 4 would also be bad since channels overlap a bit. Using inSSIDer, I found that I had no empty channels, asI found 4-5 routers on every single one. I finally settled on 10, and thus far it's working perfectly.


Haven't yet found any degregation on any of my other devices after all the above changes, but I'm not going to call a full success for several days. Still, this is the first time I've ever been able to watch Netflix on a Friday evening.


----------



## downtick

i have a linksys dual band router. I dedicate the 5ghz channel for the tv only so it always works fine, i never have freezing or loading issues. My only issue was with the rear speakers dropping out on the 2.4ghz band. My router was set on auto before, but now i dedicated it to channel 10 only and am still running without any loss of sound. Hope it works for you too!


----------



## milepig

Making the changes listed above has pretty much completely solved my lack of connection problem.


The periodic problem with gaining access to video continues. Yesterday we watched about 2 1/2 hours of video without a problem, after which I was unable to get anything started for the next four hours, including later in the evening when traffic on the servers should have been down.


From other conversations, I believe SONY is delivering the streaming content from their own servers, and I'm wondering if they throttle you after a certain number of downloads??


----------



## teluguone12

Recently i purchased this unit from bestbuy private market place through auction(its look like brand new probably display model with some wear on sub-woofer only-thing missing Setup Disk)


I have 25" samsung tv+monitor.(iam getting 55hx800 this week)


I don't have cable connection so i use digital antenna directly.i connected optical cable from tv to bd. video cable from bd to tv.


no other connection.i have xbox/ps3/pc connected to monitor using hdmi. if i want to watch blueray/dvd then will interchange hdmi. Now iam having same issue as other muting problem.

if i start tv and unit same time i dont have any problem with sound. once i change channel on tv i need too power cycle unit.


MY HDMI settings on unit are off.


i read few others have same issue with cable connection. did any one got solution/suggestion for this? want to check here before going to sony. Also any one has idea can i get warranty on this what they will check if i contact sony?


----------



## smith10210

I just purchased the BDVE770W and have a few questions. I have the DishNetwork HD and am using the LG 42LE5300 TV. Should i run the optical cable from my Dish receiver optical out to the Sony? When i do it runs in Dolby Digital . If i hook it up from the TV optical out it says LPCM and i have to than set the Sony to Dolby Prologic to sound right. Whats the best way? Also in the options for audio whats the difference between HDMI/Speakers vs Speakers?. When watching movies should i leave the sound on auto? or ProLogic II movie?. IM assuming when i get a PS3 hooked up to the TV via/HDMI i'll have to have the optical audio hooked up from the TV to HTIB?


----------



## jff6791

Quote:

Originally Posted by *teluguone12* 
Recently i purchased this unit from bestbuy private market place through auction(its look like brand new probably display model with some wear on sub-woofer only-thing missing Setup Disk)


I have 25" samsung tv+monitor.(iam getting 55hx800 this week)


I don't have cable connection so i use digital antenna directly.i connected optical cable from tv to bd. video cable from bd to tv.


no other connection.i have xbox/ps3/pc connected to monitor using hdmi. if i want to watch blueray/dvd then will interchange hdmi. Now iam having same issue as other muting problem.

if i start tv and unit same time i dont have any problem with sound. once i change channel on tv i need too power cycle unit.


MY HDMI settings on unit are off.


i read few others have same issue with cable connection. did any one got solution/suggestion for this? want to check here before going to sony. Also any one has idea can i get warranty on this what they will check if i contact sony?
Question: Does the problem happen with every channel change or only on certain ones? I had this issue with a Comcast Motorola DVR when changing between channels of different resolution - 720p (eg ABC, ESPN, FOX) to 1080i (CBS, NBC, TNT, etc). Something locks up the audio in the theater during the HDMI re-negotiation to new resolution and so far Sony hasn't had an answer for it. My workaround at this point has been to fix the output resolution of the DVR to 1080i and the problem ceases. This obviously isn't an option for you with OTA reception. You may want to check that the firmware is up to date on theater tho the last one didn't make any difference for me on this prob.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smith10210* /forum/post/20101621
> 
> 
> I just purchased the BDVE770W and have a few questions. I have the DishNetwork HD and am using the LG 42LE5300 TV. Should i run the optical cable from my Dish receiver optical out to the Sony? When i do it runs in Dolby Digital . If i hook it up from the TV optical out it says LPCM and i have to than set the Sony to Dolby Prologic to sound right. Whats the best way? Also in the options for audio whats the difference between HDMI/Speakers vs Speakers?. When watching movies should i leave the sound on auto? or ProLogic II movie?. IM assuming when i get a PS3 hooked up to the TV via/HDMI i'll have to have the optical audio hooked up from the TV to HTIB?



When I tried optical connection from TV (KDL-60EX700) to theater the lip synch was too objectionable and wouldn't resolve with delay setting adjustment. I found best result with ARC over the HDMI cable between blu ray and TV. Your LG set may or may not support this option.


----------



## smith10210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/20105656
> 
> 
> When I tried optical connection from TV (KDL-60EX700) to theater the lip synch was too objectionable and wouldn't resolve with delay setting adjustment. I found best result with ARC over the HDMI cable between blu ray and TV. Your LG set may or may not support this option.



I dont think my LG has that feature i couldn't find any info on it.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smith10210* /forum/post/20101621
> 
> 
> I just purchased the BDVE770W and have a few questions. I have the DishNetwork HD and am using the LG 42LE5300 TV. Should i run the optical cable from my Dish receiver optical out to the Sony? When i do it runs in Dolby Digital . If i hook it up from the TV optical out it says LPCM and i have to than set the Sony to Dolby Prologic to sound right. Whats the best way?



Hi smith10210, most tv "Digital Audio Out" port will downmix to 2Ch stereo and does not allow DD 5.1 to pass through unless its from the internal tuner for OTA. So as far as best way, it depend what sound best to your ears either Dolby Digital or Dolby Prologic.



> Quote:
> Also in the options for audio whats the difference between HDMI/Speakers vs Speakers?



This is a setting to allow audio to come out of tv speaker w/connected speakers vs connected speakers.



> Quote:
> I dont think my LG has that feature i couldn't find any info on it.



Your LG HDTV is a HDMI 1.3 so it does not have ARC (Audio Return Channel).


----------



## teluguone12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/20105625
> 
> 
> Question: Does the problem happen with every channel change or only on certain ones? I had this issue with a Comcast Motorola DVR when changing between channels of different resolution - 720p (eg ABC, ESPN, FOX) to 1080i (CBS, NBC, TNT, etc). Something locks up the audio in the theater during the HDMI re-negotiation to new resolution and so far Sony hasn't had an answer for it. My workaround at this point has been to fix the output resolution of the DVR to 1080i and the problem ceases. This obviously isn't an option for you with OTA reception. You may want to check that the firmware is up to date on theater tho the last one didn't make any difference for me on this prob.



Thanks for reply.

what ever channel iam on when i turned on both systems it works fine..and then the problem arises once i switch channel..literally for all channels.also currently i connected my pc/xbox/ps3 to this TV using HDMI box(3 in and one out).so when ever i change source also i don't get sound until i restart theater. I updated firmware to 752 immediately after setup.that doesn't fix issue.

Tomorrow or Tuesday my 55hx800 will be delivered. can you suggest whats the best possible setup for this theater. Actually i do have STRDG720 receiver(not opened yet) but i dont know how to integrate these two.

Below is my scenario:

TV: 55HX800

Cable: don't have one currently, will use Digital antenna for OTA. Planning to subscribe for dish in near future.

Devices: Desktop PC,Xbox 360,PS3

BDV-E770W and STRDG720 systems.


----------



## downtick

How I do it is I run everything to my TV via hdmi. If all your components are hdmi 1.4 you should be fine just running HDMI. Your TV I am sure will be 1.4. My TV is not 1.4 so in my case, I then run an optical cable from my tv (out) to the bdv unit (in). Only my BDV is HDMI 1.4, so I have to use optical for audio. It works fine for me and is pretty much the only option to get all of my component's audio to come through the BDV. I wonder if a firmware upgrade in the future can bring the hdmi from 1.3 to 1.4 for my tv? That would be nice!


Also, that sony tv, 55hx800, I know it is 3d, but is it 3d ready only where you need to buy additional equipment? I saw this tv at costco the other day and it said that it is 3d ready only, but was kind of confusing. Anyway, there is a store near me called brandsmart that just got the KDL55EX720 which is 3D, not 3D ready for $1799. It is nice tv to say the least!


----------



## teluguone12

yes 55hx800 is 3d ready got it for 1500 through sonyrewards site.i bought 3d receiver and glasses(which added 150).


don't you face muting/freezing problem when you ran through optical for other components. Iam facing this issue when i change channels on my current tv/ change source for HDMI.


And iam not sure if my pc/ps3/xbox support hdmi 1.4.have to check that.


----------



## downtick

Never had a freezing/muting issue. Everything connected via hdmi except my Wii, which i run with a composite cable to the tv. Then use the optical to the bdv. Everything works fine, with my hitachi. however, I bought a new samsung which will be here friday so I will see if same happens. Samsung I got is not 1.4 either, so I have to use optical as well. It is for a bedroom, but for the time being I want to use it with the bdv as I sold my hitachi. The audio would just pass through from my tv to the bdv. No lip sync issues either, was working just fine. Why would you even have freezing this way? Makes no sense.


----------



## teluguone12

iam not the only one having this issue.some one posted same problem in initial posts of this thread.

For my current tv i have one hdmi one composite one component. so iam using hdmi switch for all my devices untill i get my 55hx which has 4 hdmi i think.

and i connected bd to tv using video cable(composite) to see menu and tv optical out to BD in. when i turn on tv and then BD sound works fine. if i change channel/ source to hdmi then it freezes with no sound. i have to restart bd to get audio back. few people able to resolve this by changing video output. but for me as iam using OTA i dont have this option.


----------



## downtick

I have dishnetwork dvr. I run that to my tv, the bdv, the 2nd dvd/vcr player combo i have all through hdmi. The wii through component cables. Then tv to bdv for audio using optical. Never any freezing issues. Only issue i had was with wireless speakers dropping sound, but changing channel on my router fixed that, was interference. Obviously your problem is occurring with your connections somewhere. If you were able to do as I do, I would not think you would have this issue, but I know you cannot. Hopefully the new sony can resolve this issue somehow.


----------



## teluguone12

iam also hoping for same..my new TV scheduled to deliver tomorrow. Will post my results.one final question as i mentioned i have another system STRDG720.


is there any way i can integrate STRDG720 with bd ? or iam good to get-rid of that.


----------



## downtick

I am not familiar with the strdg720, so just wait and see. make sure you have a 1.4hdmi cable to try with the new tv to the bdv.


----------



## teluguone12

Yup i have everything ready







3d reciever, 3d movies(shrek 1-3), new hdmi 1.4 cable, glasses. Will get cable in couple of months. Thanks for sharing info. will post my results tomorrow how it worked..


----------



## teluguone12

I received my TV and I setup everything using HDMI..Now no problem with muting/freezing..Thanks for all your support...


----------



## milepig

An added tip. I've found that when my Netflix stream starts to stop and start fequently it seems to help if I back out all the way and reconnect with the server via the Network Settings. Maybe coincidence, but each time I've done this my stream has returned to normal, and I figure it can't hurt!


----------



## milepig

Well, after finally getting everything sort of working, the whole thing just flaked out last night. Nothing but continual "please wait" blinking on the front panel. After 90 minutes with Sony customer support, the only option is to return it for service. I went ahead and completed the forms, but I think I'll more likely just throw the whole thing in the trash, since I'll only continue to swear at this POS when I get it back. Such a waste of time money and effort over a machine that is just plain badly engineered from the git go.


----------



## tonyfb

Hey everyone,


I recently bought this BDV-E770w HTIB and I was curious about audio selectors as this unit only has the HDMI out. I have a XBOX 360, the BD player from the HTIB and my comcast box hooked up to my tv, which is a KDL-EX500.


I was told I only get the true surround sound playing discs in the BD player, and to get the true surround for my 360 and comcast box that I would need a audio selector or a fiber optic splitter. Right now my BD player from the HTIB is HDMI to the TV and I have a fiber optic from the player to the TV as well.


I was checking out an audio selector on Amazon that allows up to three tos link/fibers to be hooked up to it. I was wondering if this would solve my problem and give me true surround on my 360 and while watching television on comcast.


I greatly apriciate any help and advice!


----------



## yomogaocho

Does anyone here know if BDV-E770W can playback 3D movie files via USB?


All I can find online is that it supports ASF, WMV, AVCHD, MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, MKV, but no specifics on support of 3D movie files. My guess is that it does, but I just want to make sure before I pull the trigger.


Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonyfb* /forum/post/20311300
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I recently bought this BDV-E770w HTIB and I was curious about audio selectors as this unit only has the HDMI out. I have a XBOX 360, the BD player from the HTIB and my comcast box hooked up to my tv, which is a KDL-EX500.
> 
> 
> I was told I only get the true surround sound playing discs in the BD player, and to get the true surround for my 360 and comcast box that I would need a audio selector or a fiber optic splitter. Right now my BD player from the HTIB is HDMI to the TV and I have a fiber optic from the player to the TV as well.
> 
> 
> I was checking out an audio selector on Amazon that allows up to three tos link/fibers to be hooked up to it. I was wondering if this would solve my problem and give me true surround on my 360 and while watching television on comcast.
> 
> 
> I greatly apriciate any help and advice!



As long as your HDMI cable between TV and HTIB is 1.4 you won't need the Toslink cable. Just enable HDMI control and Audio Return Channel (ARC) on the HTIB and it will send surround audio from TV to theater. I'm using this setup with a KDL60-EX700 set.


----------



## rickg421

Wanted to throw my hat in the ring regarding the E770W and DLNA streaming. So far it doesn't like WMP or TVersity, whereas my PS3 and LG TV both like it fine. I go through the network diagnostic option for servers and it fails saying "DLNA not supported". I brought up Wireshark on the DLNA server and it exchanging messages, but I don't know enough of the interface to do anything. I installed Serviio and it shows up, but I think I still need to play with its profiles some more. Another board suggested "Sony" profile for the E770W.


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/20326951
> 
> 
> As long as your HDMI cable between TV and HTIB is 1.4 you won't need the Toslink cable. Just enable HDMI control and Audio Return Channel (ARC) on the HTIB and it will send surround audio from TV to theater. I'm using this setup with a KDL60-EX700 set.



Update: Just saw this post on Sony forum that EX500 has no ARC so you will need the toslink cable. Sorry about that.


----------



## johndingk2

Has anyone been able to get additional speakers to work with this system, say Rocketfish wireless or something like that? I want to have an additional speaker for my deck and one for my basement. I know that S-air speakers are out there, but they seem to be lame based off of reviews. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## bakon2

Ok, I have skimmed thru these threads, but being a newb I cannot figure out what is the problem. I am hooking up the sony bvd-e770w to my samsung tv via hdmi. I also have direct tv hooked up to the same tv via hdmi. i only have sound thru this sony system if on a dvd or radio ( I have not hooked it up to the internet). Nothing I do seems to change it so I can hear my direct tv thru the speakers. any hints?

thanks in advance,

b


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakon2* /forum/post/20790277
> 
> 
> Ok, I have skimmed thru these threads, but being a newb I cannot figure out what is the problem. I am hooking up the sony bvd-e770w to my samsung tv via hdmi. I also have direct tv hooked up to the same tv via hdmi. i only have sound thru this sony system if on a dvd or radio ( I have not hooked it up to the internet). Nothing I do seems to change it so I can hear my direct tv thru the speakers. any hints?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> b



Hi bakon2, connect an optical cable or coaxial cable from directv to E770w "Optical Digital In" jack.


----------



## johndingk2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/20790321
> 
> 
> Hi bakon2, connect an optical cable or coaxial cable from directv to E770w "Optical Digital In" jack.



I have the optical audio cable hooked from DVR to E770w but on HD channels, I don't get any sound from the rear speakers. Any suggestions?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johndingk2* /forum/post/20791511
> 
> 
> I have the optical audio cable hooked from DVR to E770w but on HD channels, I don't get any sound from the rear speakers. Any suggestions?



Hi johndingk2, check DVR audio menu is set to output Dolby Digital. Also note not all HD programming are DD 5.1, some are 2.0 stereo. The 2.0 stereo you can use ProLogic II as the listening mode.


----------



## johndingk2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JChin* 
Hi johndingk2, check DVR audio menu is set to output Dolby Digital. Also note not all HD programming are DD 5.1, some are 2.0 stereo. The 2.0 stereo you can use ProLogic II as the listening mode.
It turned out that the amp for the rears had lost its signal. Just rebooted everything and now it is fine.


----------



## l_svps3

Hello guys, need some help with the audio return channel, I have the HTiB plugged to the HDMI 1 of the TV using a 1.4 HDMI cable, my PS3(80GB fat) to port 4 of the TV using a 1.3 HDMI cable, the PS3 sound set it up to output the audio thru HDMI, HDMI control is enabled on both devices (audio return in "auto" HTiB) but I can't get any audio when using the PS3 or normal cable channels, what I'm doing wrong? THERE'S NO AUDIO RETURN FROM THE TV THRU HDMI TO THE HTIB







DO I NEED A SLIM PS3? THE TV SHOULD OUTPUT AUDIO OF REGULAR CABLE CHANNELS THRU HDMI TO THE HTIB?


----------



## l_svps3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/20357318
> 
> 
> Update: Just saw this post on Sony forum that EX500 has no ARC so you will need the toslink cable. Sorry about that.



is this true?


----------



## jff6791




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l_svps3* /forum/post/20812200
> 
> 
> is this true?



The post I quoted was from a Sony Moderator. To confirm check the spec section of owners manual. If ARC not listed anywhere then prob not equipped.


----------



## l_svps3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jff6791* /forum/post/20823563
> 
> 
> The post I quoted was from a Sony Moderator. To confirm check the spec section of owners manual. If ARC not listed anywhere then prob not equipped.



Thanks man, sorry for being in doubt, but but everywhere says that the KDL-40EX500 has ARC.


----------



## waynetolson

im having trouble with me rear receiver. the green light goes very dim and speakers do not work at all. this happens almost everyday!! can someone help!! i have read about the freq. on settings A, B, and C and to off set with my wireless router but problems are still occurring. does any one have a solution?


----------



## AutobahnSHO

If the green light is on but dim seems to be a power problem to me. Try unplugging it for 10-15min and then plugging it back in. Make sure the card is seated in the back, speakers are fully connected, that the power outlet isn't damaged or defective.


----------

